# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  προς mriya - αδικη και ανεξηγητη συμπεριφορα moderator (?)

## Deleted-member-250416b

Mriya Mriya έχει αποσυνδεθεί
Moderator
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Dec 2014
Μηνύματα
205
Έχετε λάβει μια παρατήρηση στο Forum Υποστήριξης
Αγαπητέ/Αγαπητή rea,

Έχετε δεχθεί μια παρατήρηση στο Forum Υποστήριξης.

Αιτιολογία: Συνεχόμενα Off Topic μηνύματα
-------

-------

Η παρατήρηση αυτή προσθέτει 1 πόντο(ους) και μπορεί να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την απαγόρευση εισόδου στο site μέχρι να λήξει. Οι σοβαρές παρατηρήσεις δεν λήγουν ποτέ.

Αρχικό Μήνυμα:
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...d.php?p=577215
χαχαχαχαχαχα...σοβαρα τωρα ? κλειδωσε το θέμα??? χαχαχα...μα γιατιιιιιι?
Φιλικά,
Forum Υποστήριξης

ελαβα αυτο το μυνημα και ζητησα καποια εξηγηση χωρις καμία απολύτως ανταπόκριση... δεν καταλαβα ποιο ειναι το πταισμα ..." off topic" τι σημαινει αυτο? ... κλειδωσατε ενα θρεντ και μια συζητηση και κανατε 2 παρατηρησεις σε 2 μελη ωφειλεται να εξηγησεται τον λόγο αυτης της κινησης σας?
με λίγα λόγια...τι ακριβως εκανα λάθος, αν εκανα κάτι θα μπορέσω να το αποφύγω στο μελλον ωστε να μην το επαναλάβω ...αλλα ετσι οπως μου δινονται οι κανονες δεν εχω εντοπίσει καποια παραβαση τοσο για μενα οσο και για το αλλο μελος που συζητουσαμε.

----------


## madiwasp

Και σε μενα συνεβη ακριβως το ιδιο...μου ηρθε η ιδια παρατηρηση..δε ζητησα εξηγησεις βεβαια γιατι πραγματικα απορω και προσπαθω να βρω τι φταιει στα μηνυματα μου..

----------


## Mriya

Rea, λες ότι καθυστέρησα να σου γράψω απάντηση στο pm σου και γι' αυτό άνοιξες νέο thread. Να πούμε άλλη μία φορά ότι οι διαχειριστές είμαστε άνθρωποι και όχι ρομπότ και η διαχείριση ενός φόρουμ με τόσα πολλά και καινούρια threads/posts, χρειάζεται χρόνο. Μιλάς για καθυστέρηση απάντησης 18 λεπτών απάντησης στο μήνυμά σου...

Σου εξηγήθηκε και στο καθυστερημένο -κατά την άποψή σου- μήνυμα για ποιο λόγο λάβατε παρατήρηση και διαγράφηκαν τα μηνύματά σας. Κλείδωσα το thread-poll του μέλους δελφίνι, επειδή τα μηνύματα στις τελευταίες σελίδες ήταν off-topic και διαπληκτισμοί-trolling.
Παρ' όλα αυτά συνεχίσατε τη συζήτηση με κριτική και ειρωνεία για το δελφίνι σε άλλο άσχετο thread και εν αγνοία της.

----------


## madiwasp

Εν αγνοια της καθοτι δεν ειχαμε τη δυνατοτητα να συνεχισουμε τη σοβαρη συζητηση που ανοιξε το δελφινι στο δικο της thread. Η κριτικη και η ειρωνια (πραγμα τελειως υποκειμενικο) υπηρχαν αμφοτεροπλευρα απο και προς το δελφινι..

----------


## Mriya

Για τους λόγους αυτούς κλειδώθηκε εκείνο το thread. Δεν πήρε κανένας παρατήρηση εκεί. Οι παρατηρήσεις που λάβατε ήταν για το λόγο που εξήγησα πιο πάνω. Αυτά για απόψε. Καληνύχτα σας!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μρια τα ποστ ειναι δημοσια και η κριτικη γινεται εν γνωση της οχι μονο απο εμας αλλα απο τα περισσοτερα μελη, η ειρωνεια οπως το θετεις εσυ ειναι απλη αγανακτηση απο την ανοχη που δειχνετε σε περιπτωσεις οπως το δελφινι... θα μπορουσα αν θες να συλλεξω σε διαφορα θρεντ της τα αναλογα "τρολλαρισματα" απο την μερια της και το ποσο φορτιζει και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη...αν παρατηρησεις ειδικα στην συγκεκριμένη συζητηση θα δεις οτι δεν καναμε τιποτα περισσοτερο απο αυτο που κανει και η ιδια... το να κλειδωνεις ενα θεμα επειδη ξεφευγει το θεωρω λογικο... επρεπε να φτασει δεν ξερω και εγω ποσα views για να κλεισετε το "ειμαι μπάζο"..αλλα ευτυχώς το κανατε..και συμφωνω που κλειδώσατε και αυτο...ειδικα την στιγμή που εγινε ολοκληρη δημόσια ΑΠΕΙΛΗ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΒΙΑΣ. και μαλιστα σε 7 μηνων εγκυο γυναικα!

απο εκει και πέρα όμως το να κλειδωνεται τις συζητησεις του αλλου θρεντ...και να τις χαρακτηριζεις ειρωνικες και τρολλαρισματα ..ειναι κατι που διαφωνουμε... δεν ηταν τιποτα απο τα δυο ηταν μια συζητηση για ενα γεγονος που συχνα προβληματιζει πολλα μελη ..ανοιχτο και με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση..πριν μπεις στην διαδικασια της παρατηρησης και της απαγορευσης θα επρεπε να το θεσεις πιο...δημοκρατικα. δεν ειμαστε παιδακια του δημοτικου και δεν ειπαμε κατι που δεν υσχυει.

αντιλαμβανομαι πως ισως το δελφινακι μας ισως εχει καποιες συμπάθειες λογω παλαιότητας ή λόγω βιους αλλα και εμεις δεν παραβηκαμε κανεναν κανονα του φορουμ.. για να εχουμε αυτην την αντιμετωπιση απο εσενα.

σεβομαι το γεγονος οτι δεν ειστε ρομποτ και σαφως τα 18 λεπτα δεν ειναι καθυστερηση... εχετε καθυστερησει πολυυυυ περισσοτερο σε πολλες και σημαντικοτερες καταστασεις απο αυτην ομως ...και η αιτιολογια ειστε ανθρωποι δεν ευσταθει οσον αφορα την διαχειρηση σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.

παρακαλω θερμα να επεναφερετε την συζητηση και να αποσυρετε την παρατηρηση. 

ισως αν κανω αντιγραφη- επικολληση καποια σημεια των θρεντ του δελφινιου θα σας μεταπεισω για το ποιος τρολαρει τελικα το φορουμ και τα μελη της...θα το ηθελες αυτο?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οι ειρωνικες και απαξιωτικες συμπεριφορες καποιων διαχειριστων ειναι επεισης ενα θεμα που με προβληματιζει ... αυτα για αποψε..καληνυχτα σας??? τι τροπος ειναι αυτος??? εχεις καποια συγγενεια με το δελφινι και φορτιστηκες τοσο που δεν μπορεις να το θεσεις πιο ευγενικα οτι πρεπει να αποχωρησεις??

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλημέρα!

Δεν παρακολούθησα όλη τη συζήτηση χθες οπότε δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη για το αν έπρεπε ή όχι να δοθεί παρατήρηση στα μέλη αλλά θα συμφωνήσω ότι το δελφίνι φορτίζει τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ με το να ανοίγει συνεχώς θέματα για το ΙΔΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ λες και δεν μπορεί να το συζητήσει για όσο καιρό θέλει σε ένα απ΄αυτά...προσωπικά με ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ που μέχρι και θέμα είχα ανοίξει ζητώντας να μπει στους όρους χρήσης το να μην ανοίγονται δεκάδες θέματα για το ίδιο πρόβλημα...και για του λόγου το αληθές ορίστε το link: http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...AC%CF%84%CE%B9
Και συμφωνώ με τις προλαλήσασες ότι αυτό που κάνει το δελφίνι πλέον είναι τρολλάρισμα! Ντροπή δηλαδή, κανένας σεβασμός στα υπόλοιπα μέλη όμως εμείς πρέπει να την σεβόμαστε!

----------


## madiwasp

Αυτα προφανως δεν τα βλεπουν οι moderators..

----------


## Stavros

Παιδιά το Δελφίνι είναι *μέσα* από το Forum...Έχετε δει πόσα θέματα έχει ανοίξει?Βάζει και Polls κιόλας για μας...διαφημίζει τις υπηρεσίες του Forum!
Ήθελα από καιρό να σας το γράψω...Πληρώνεται κάτι λίγα (?) ή είναι μέσα από τους ιδιοκτήτες για να ανοίγει κάποια θέματα και να αυξάνεται η επισκεψιμότητα μέσω της οποίας αυξάνονται και τα διαφημιστικά Bannerάκια...
Νόμιζα πως το είχατε καταλάβει...
Γι'αυτό και γράφει συνεχώς προκλητικά θέματα..Δεν είναι Troll απλό...Αν προσέξετε γράφει χωρίς συναίσθημα!Σαν τον WhyAlwaysMe.Δεν εκνευρίζεται ιδιαιτέρως παρά σπάνια!Τυχαίο?
Kαι καλά Posts του στυλ''θα έδινα και τα νεφρά της μάνας μου για να βρω γκόμενα'',είναι δεδομένο πως προκαλούν ανταπαντήσεις και ούτω καθεξής!

Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα δίνεται τροφή στα ποσταρίσματα τους.
Υπάρχουν και κανά 2 άλλα μούφα Profiles.Θα το επιβεβαιώσω!

**Απλά χθες,λόγω της *δίκαιης* πλήρους αποδόμησης που υπέστη το Δελφίνι από Mandy,Ρέα,Remedy...κανείς δεν θα την λάμβανε πλέον σοβαρά!
Και αποφάσισε το Forum να κάνει παρατηρήσεις και να διαγράψει Posts!
Εννοείται πως δεν θα μπορούσαν να μείνουν γραμμένα Posts (από Ρέα ή Mandy πχ) που να αποδεικνύουν πως το Δελφίνι είναι Troll ή καλύτερα μούφα Profile!
Έτσι τα έσβησε,και το Δελφίνι είναι έτοιμο για νέες περιπέτειες!''Kαθαρό'' από κατηγορίες πια!Καθώς όλα τα ενοχλητικά Posts είχαν πια διαγραφεί!
Ειδικεύομαι σε συμπεριφορές Trolls ή ψεύτικων Profiles καθώς κι εγώ τρολλάρω σε διάφορα Αθλητικά Sites!
Ξέρω ακριβώς την ψυχολογία αυτή και ταιριάζει απόλυτα!Μην περιμένετε να το παραδεχτούν ποτέ απλά από δω και στο εξής κανένα Post σε ψεύτικο Profile!

----------


## Κύκνος

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με το Σταύρο αν και διαφωνώ με το trolling γενικότερα σε οποιοδήποτε φόρουμ...
Μην της απαντάτε πια στα θέματα της, μόνο πάτημα για να συνεχίσει ακάθεκτη της δίνετε...

----------


## Stavros

Εδώ πήγανε και σβήσανε όλο το Thread της Fleur ''Αλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής''!
Εντελώς άκυρη κίνηση,γιατί?Νομίζω πως δεν μας αφήνουν άλλη επιλογή από το να αποχωρήσουμε...
Είχα γράψει πολλά και σοβαρά πράγματα και μου τα διέγραψαν χωρίς κανένα λόγο!
Καμία προειδοποίηση δεν μου ήρθε εμένα ή παρατήρηση!Έτσι γιατί γουστάρανε το κάνανε!

Όταν δεν σε σέβονται,νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές πια.

----------


## madiwasp

> Εδώ πήγανε και σβήσανε όλο το Thread της Fleur ''Αλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής''!
> Εντελώς άκυρη κίνηση,γιατί?Νομίζω πως δεν μας αφήνουν άλλη επιλογή από το να αποχωρήσουμε...
> Είχα γράψει πολλά και σοβαρά πράγματα και μου τα διέγραψαν χωρίς κανένα λόγο!
> Καμία προειδοποίηση δεν μου ήρθε εμένα ή παρατήρηση!Έτσι γιατί γουστάρανε το κάνανε!
> 
> Όταν δεν σε σέβονται,νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές πια.


Σοβαρα? Σβησανε ολο το thread της φλερ?

----------


## Stavros

> Σοβαρα? Σβησανε ολο το thread της φλερ?


Ναι!Δεν το είδες??Τα δικά σου τα μηνύματα δεν το πρόσεξες που έπεσαν στα 151??Eίχες 240 περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλά!
Καμιά 90άρα Posts σου σβήσανε και σένα Mandy!
Eγώ όταν δεν με σέβονται και ενώ έχω καταθέσει σοβαρές προτάσεις και έχω βοηθήσει με τον τρόπο μου κι άλλους χρήστες,αισθάνομαι πως με κοροιδεύουν.
Και η Ρέα,και η Fleur αλλά κι εσύ έχετε συνεισφέρει πολύ σε όλο αυτό.
Να μου σβήνουν φασιστικά τα Posts,ε όχι..Δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ...

----------


## madiwasp

Δεν το ειχα προσεξει Σταυρο...παντως αυτα που λες για το δελφινι ισχυουν ολα και τωρα που τα σκεφτομαι προσεκτικα και με καθαρο μυαλο συνειδητοποιω πως εχεις απολυτο δικιο... Αυτο θα πει λογοκρισια...

----------


## Stavros

> Δεν το ειχα προσεξει Σταυρο...παντως αυτα που λες για το δελφινι ισχυουν ολα και τωρα που τα σκεφτομαι προσεκτικα και με καθαρο μυαλο συνειδητοποιω πως εχεις απολυτο δικιο... Αυτο θα πει λογοκρισια...


Δελφίνι,WhyAlwaysMe είναι τα ψεύτικα Profiles του Forum.
Υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο όνομα,που θα εκπλαγείτε..Απλά περιμένω να το επιβεβαιώσω...
Trolls & Fake Profiles κάνουμ μπαμ από Χιλιόμετρα!
Θέλεις εγώ να μετατραπώ σε Troll για λίγο να δεις διαφορά?Xa xa!

----------


## elis

εχω γνωρισει γυναικα σαν το δελφινι αμα ειναι γυναικα και ηταν γυναικαρα
εχω γνωρισει αντρα σαν τον αλλο και ηταν ομορφοσ κι αυτοσ αλλα εγω δεν μπορουσα να τον αντεξω
δεν αντεχοταν με τιποτα εγω τον ειπα εχει κατι ο τροποσ που φλερταρει αλλιωσ δεν ξηγηται
οσο για το δελφινι αν ειναι γυναικα ειναι κεραμιδογατα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

κυκνακι και σταυρο καλημερα, ειναι τοσο ξαφνικο και αποτομο το φιμωμα που φαγαμε που και εμενα πήγε το μυαλο μου σε αυτο που λέει ο σταυρος,φυσικα δεν θελω να το πιστεψω ...θα προτιμησω να το θεωρησω σαν μια ατυχη στιγμη της - του διαχειρηστη προς τα μελη του. 

το θεμα του δελφινιου σαφως και επρεπε να κλειδωθει, μετα την σωματικη απειλη προς την Μαντυ απο το δελφινι. οχι για την αποδόμηση του θεματος του δελφινιου. Αυτή ήταν μια υγιής αντιδραση των μελών απέναντι στα προκλητικα - ρατσιστικα σχόλια του δελφινιου.. και εκφρασεις τυπου " εγω ειμαι καλύτερη απο αυτην γιατι εχω βγαλει τει" και ισως ..και ενας εναλλακτικος τροπος υποστηριξης;, μιας και ολοι ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ οι αλλοι τροποι, εχουν αποτύχει στο συγκεκριμενο κορεσμενο θέμα.
θεωρω πως τα μέλη εχουν το δικαιωμα να υποστηρίζουν το φορουμ τους απο τρολαρίσματα και ποστ που φορτίζουν αρνητικά τα ηδη φορτισμενα και ψυχολογικα επιβαρυμένα μελη.. αφου και εφοσον η διαχείριση δεν μπορει / θελει να επέμβει σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.

απο εκει και πέρα για να λύσω την απορια του κύκνου η συζητηση που φασιστικα φιμωθηκε ήταν η εξης:

η μαντυ ειπε αυτο που εγινε, οτι κλειδωσε το θεμα γιατι ξεφυγε απο τα όρια 
εγω απαντησα "χαχαχαχαχαχα...σοβαρα τωρα ? κλειδωσε το θέμα??? χαχαχα...μα γιατιιιιιι?" ...το οποιο θεωρηθηκε τρολαρισμα και ειρωνικο και ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΑΓΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ!! και φιμωμα!... δεν υπάρχει πουθενα στους κανονες οτι δεν πρεπει να σχολιαζουμε δημοσίως ενα αλλο θρεντ..και το συγκεκριμενο εχει δωσει ολους τους λόγους για να σχολιαστει. αν το υφος φενεται εριστικο, εχει δικαιωμα να παρεμβει η διαχείρηση σαφως και να το θεσει πολιτισμενα, πριν φιμωσει και αρχισει τις οποιες παρατηρησεις!

συμφωνω με τον Σταυρο, σαφως και δεν πρεπει να απανταμε σε θεματα τετοιου ειδους και υφους ...αλλα οταν βλεπεις το προφιλ σου γεματο απο μια συζητηση που δεν θες να συμμετεχεις αναγκαστικα φορτιζεσαι. ή οταν βλέπεις ενα μελος - φιλο σου να αγανακτει , επισης φορτιζεσαι....δεν γινετε να μην επέμβεις .. ειναι καθαρα ανθρωπινο. 

για καποιο λογο η διαχειρηση κανει καταχρηση της "εξουσιας" (ελεος) που εχει και φιμωνει, ειρωνευεται και απαξιει τα μελη του φορουμ, στην ουσια ειστε απλα οι επιμελητες της ταξης!!...δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να ανεχομαστε απαξιωτικες-φασιστικες- ειρωνικες συμπεριφορες!!! δεν ειστε καποια ανωτερη καστα ανθρωπων και εμεις οι κατωτεροι ...ελπιζω πραγματικα να μην ειναι καποιος απο εσας ψυχολόγος- ψυχίατρος μρια και αεον ..θα ηταν πολυ αδικο για τους πελατες σας!

δεν λέω πως το δελφινι και το καθε δελφινι πρεπει να στερηθει το δικαιωμα της εκφρασης, δεν ειμαι αυτης της νοοτροπίας, αλλα εφοσον εχουν γινει παρατηρησεις για το συγκεκριμενο θεματοθετη απο μελη προς τους διαχειρηστες..οπως ανεφερε το κυκνακι μας, τοτε η διαχειρηση ΩΦΕΙΛΕΙ να ειναι παρουσα στα θεματα που ανοιγει και να ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙ την κατασταση... μιας και αυτη ειναι η ΒΑΣΙΚΗ της αρμοδιοτητα και οχι του ΜΠΑΤΣΟΥ!!
σαφως και η δουλεια σας χρειαζεται υποδειξεις και μαλιστα απο μελη ... και καποτε καλο ειναι να μπήτε στον κοπο να τις ακουσετε ... δωστε αυτην την αρμοδιοτητα στα μελη αν δεν μπορειτε να την ακολουθησετε σωστα ή συνεργαστειτε μαζι μας επικοδομητικα για να αποκτησει αυτο το φορουμ την ποιοτητα που αντιπροσωπευει τα μελη της οπως εμας και οχι των αμφιβητισιμων τρολ.

----------


## Κύκνος

Κατάλαβα Ρέα κι όντως την θεωρώ λίγο υπερβολική την παρατήρηση γι' αυτό το πράγμα μόνο...
Επίσης σ' ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη και που με θεωρείς φίλη σου...  :Smile:  Είναι αμοιβαίο...
Τέλος, να ρωτήσω: η Μάγκυ είναι έγκυος;

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση του όρου χρήσης περί συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κατάλαβα Ρέα κι όντως την θεωρώ λίγο υπερβολική την παρατήρηση γι' αυτό το πράγμα μόνο...
> Επίσης σ' ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη και που με θεωρείς φίλη σου...  Είναι αμοιβαίο...
> Τέλος, να ρωτήσω: η Μάγκυ είναι έγκυος;


ναι περιμενουμε μπεμπη σε λίγους μηνες  :Wink:  ... φυσικα και σε θεωρω φιλη μου και εσενα και πολλα μελη με βοηθατε , με κανετε να γελαω μου κανετε παρεα και σας εμπιστευομαι ολα τα μυστικα μου! <3

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση του όρου χρήσης περί συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης.!


σταυρο μην ταραζεσαι, δεν γινετε σου λέω να εκλεισαν το θεμα χωρις αιτιολογια, μαλλον υπάρχει καποιο τεχνικο προβλημα απο το χτεσυνοβραδυνο μερικο φιμωμα της μριια... η ωρα εχει πάει 12 και καμια αντιδραση απο τους διαχειρηστες ... ειναι ανθρωπινη και αυτη η καθυστερηση?? επιτελους πειτε μας τι γινετε... βλέπετε πως εχετε ταραξει τα μελη, η σιωπή σας τα κανει χειροτερα τα πραγματα!!

----------


## Stavros

Περιμένω επανεμφάνιση Δελφινιού...
Εντωμεταξύ διάβασα ΕΔΩ τα χθεσινά και έχω λιώσει στο γέλιο!

Θα έρθω εκεί να σε δείρω λέει το Δελφινάριο!Καλά μιλάμε ότι να΄ναι!

Μακάρι να είναι τεχνικό το ζήτημα αλλά το ότι κανείς δεν παίρνει θέση τόση ώρα...δεν μου ακούγεται καλό!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ρεα εχω διαβασει αρκετα ποστ σου που εισαι εριστικη χωρις καπιο λογο την αλλη φορα την ειπες στα καλα καθουμενα σε μια χωρις να σου εχει κανει κατι αν σου εκανε θα το καταλαβαινα καπως...

----------


## Aeon

Το θέμα έχει μεταφερθεί στο private forum των διαχειριστών, προκειμένου να "καθαριστεί".
Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη αν η μεταφορά του είναι προσωρινή ή αν θα γίνει μόνιμη.

----------


## PAPA

To δελφίνι είναι όντως troll! Στην αρχή απάντησα σε ένα δυο θεματάκια της, όταν διαπίστωσα όμως τι ρόλο παίζει έπαψα να της απαντώ. Φυσικά δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο να συμμετέχω εδώ αλλά βρε παιδιά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σταύρο μην απαντάτε σε τέτοια θέματα γιατί έτσι είναι σαν να τα υποθάλπεται!
Φιλικά όπως συνηθίζει να γράφει κι ο elis!! 
Δήμητρα

----------


## Aeon

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση του όρου χρήσης περί συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης.



Εγώ γιατί δεν πληρώνομαι από το φόρουμ? Στο πηγάδι κατούρησα?

ΥΓ. Σταύρο, πέραν της πλάκας, για το παραπάνω σενάριο συνωμοσίας, τι θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε??? Τι θα έκανες εσύ ως διαχειριστής?

1. Θα διέγραφες το μήνυμα?
2. Θα έστελνες παρατήρηση?
3. Θα έλεγες -ως διαχειριστής- δε βαριέσαι, ας με προσβάλλουν, δεν τρέχει τίποτα?

----------


## mnimonio is back

H αληθεια ειναι οτι το παρακανατε χτες στο θεμας της Ολγας.. Καλως εκανε και εκλεισε το θεμα.
Μαλλλον καποιοι δεν ξεχωριζετε καλα τα τρολλακια απο τους ανθρωπους που εχουν προβλημα σοβαρο γι'αυτο και ολα αυτα τα γελακια και οι κοροιδιες χτες.
Τωρα το μονο που εχω προσωπικα να προτεινω στους μοντ ειναι οταν θα βλεπουν θεμα της Ολγας που αφορα τον γκομενο της φιλης της , να το κλεινουν/σβηνουν.

----------


## mnimonio is back

Και τρια Λαμδα στο μαλλον γιατι σημερα ειμαστε πολυ λαρτζ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγώ γιατί δεν πληρώνομαι από το φόρουμ? Στο πηγάδι κατούρησα?
> 
> ΥΓ. Σταύρο, πέραν της πλάκας, για το παραπάνω σενάριο συνωμοσίας, τι θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε??? Τι θα έκανες εσύ ως διαχειριστής?
> 
> 1. Θα διέγραφες το μήνυμα?
> 2. Θα έστελνες παρατήρηση?
> 3. Θα έλεγες -ως διαχειριστής- δε βαριέσαι, ας με προσβάλλουν, δεν τρέχει τίποτα?


θα απαντουσε ..οπως εκανες και εσυ αυτην την στιγμη αεον... τιποτα περισσοτερο και τιποτα λιγότερο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το θέμα έχει μεταφερθεί στο private forum των διαχειριστών, προκειμένου να "καθαριστεί".
> Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη αν η μεταφορά του είναι προσωρινή ή αν θα γίνει μόνιμη.


ποιο θεμα εχει πάει να καθαριστει? και απο τι να καθαριστει??? ποιος το "βρωμισε"??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ρεα εχω διαβασει αρκετα ποστ σου που εισαι εριστικη χωρις καπιο λογο την αλλη φορα την ειπες στα καλα καθουμενα σε μια χωρις να σου εχει κανει κατι αν σου εκανε θα το καταλαβαινα καπως...


ολοι εχουμε υπάρξει εριστικοι, αθελα μας ομως και ολοι κανουμε το καλυτερο δυνατο για να μπορουμε να υποστηριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλον αλεξ...ναι κανουμε λάθη, νομιζω οτι ξερω για ποιο θεμα μιλας, αλλα ηταν τοσο ροζ, και ειμαστε τοσο ξεφραγο αμπέλι που μερικες φορες υπερβαλλουμε για να δωσουμε μια "προστασια" στην φωλίτσα μας!... δεν το συνεχεισα εξαλλου, ειπα οτι θεωρω οτι ειναι τρολ και αποχωρησα ... δεν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που κανουν καποια αλλα ατομα εδω μέσα ... σωστα?

----------


## Stavros

> Εγώ γιατί δεν πληρώνομαι από το φόρουμ? Στο πηγάδι κατούρησα?
> 
> ΥΓ. Σταύρο, πέραν της πλάκας, για το παραπάνω σενάριο συνωμοσίας, τι θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε??? Τι θα έκανες εσύ ως διαχειριστής?
> 
> 1. Θα διέγραφες το μήνυμα?
> 2. Θα έστελνες παρατήρηση?
> 3. Θα έλεγες -ως διαχειριστής- δε βαριέσαι, ας με προσβάλλουν, δεν τρέχει τίποτα?


Μου απαντάς μέσω ερωτήσεων?
Το Δελφίνι τι είναι?Με 205 Threads στο ενεργητικό του?Fake δεν είναι??'Τα κολπάκια με τα Fake δεν είναι τωρινά...Αυτήν γιατί δεν την μπανάρεις?
Μπαίνει εδώ και γράφει ένα σωρό μαλακίες και βλέπεις πως *όλοι*,το 100%,είναι εναντίον της!Και διαγράφεις τους άλλους και αφήνεις αυτή ανέγγιχτη?Είμαστε όλοι μαλάκες που την βρίζουμε δηλαδή?
*ΟΛΟΙ???*Η τρολιά του Fake Κάνει μπαμ από Χιλιόμετρα,τόσο πρόβατα μας περνάς?
Μην κάνεις τον ανήξερο,δεν σου πάει!Εδώ μας στέλνεις προειδοποιήσεις για ψύλλου πήδημα,αυτά δεν τα ξέρεις?
Αλλα είναι λογικό να μην την πειράζεις γιατί η στημένη σας κάνει κλικς στο Site!

*Πάμε στα σημαντικά:
Το Τhread ''Αλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής'' γιατί τo έσβησες???
Που κόλλαγε η διαγραφή αυτού του Thread?Άντε με το Δελφίνι πες πως είχε ξεφύγει η κατάσταση,με το Thread της Fleur τι έγινε?
Που κόλλαγε να διαγράψεις όλο το Thread,μου εξηγείς???
Έστειλες το Thread για Καθαρισμό???Bάλτο στο πρόγραμμα για Λευκά μη πειραχτεί κα το χρώμα του!*

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σταυρο μου πως εισαι?..εχεις κανεναν νεο απο την φλερ και την μαμη?

οντως δεν μας αφορα τι ειναι το δελφινι και τι δεν ειναι και οντως το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να επαναφερουν το θρεντ και να μας εξηγησουν τον λογο που το αφαιρεσαν τοσο αποτομα... τοση περιφρονηση και τοση απαξιωση ειναι πραγματικα περα απο καθε λογικη ... τοσες ωρες μετα και κανενας δεν μας εξηγει τι γινετε

----------


## Mriya

Ωραία τα σενάρια συνωμοσίας που φτιάξατε περί διπλών προφίλ, πληρωμών, φίμωσης κλπ.
Ακριβώς όμως επειδή ΔΕΝ πληρωνόμαστε από το φόρουμ για τη συμμετοχή μας στη διαχείριση και προσφερθήκαμε ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ να βοηθήσουμε στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας, έχουμε να δώσουμε εκεί έξω τον ίδιο αγώνα με εσάς για να βρούμε τρόπο να πληρώνουμε τους λογαριασμούς μας, το φαγητό μας και να συντηρούμε τις οικογένειές μας. Καταλαβαίνετε, λοιπόν, ότι είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον να είμαστε 24/7 online. Αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου και σε σένα, rea. Και επίσης δικαιολογεί το γιατί κάποιες φορές μας ξεφεύγουν πράγματα και δεν έχουμε άμεση αντίδραση. Έχει εξηγήσει παλιότερα και ο Aeon τις προτεραιότητες για την επέμβαση της διαχείρισης (αυτοκτονίες πχ)

Όπως εξήγησε και ο Aeon το thread με την Αλλαγή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής έχει μεταφερθεί στη Διαχείριση, ΔΕΝ διαγράφηκε. Και αυτό επειδή γίνονται συνεχόμενες παραβιάσεις των κανόνων του forum στην πλειοψηφία των σελίδων του thread. Μία από τις παραβιάσεις είναι και το ανέβασμα ταινίας, STAVROS. Αν λάμβανες γι' αυτό παρατήρηση, πάλι θα ήμασταν φασίστες και θα σε φιμώναμε;

Όπως βλέπετε, λοιπόν, γίνονται διαρκώς παραβιάσεις κανόνων, στις οποίες "κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια", για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο. Για να μπορούν τα μέλη να εκφράζονται όσο πιο ελεύθερα γίνεται και επιλέγουμε να παρεμβαίνουμε διαρκώς, παρά μόνο αφού διαπιστώνουμε σοβαρό "εκτροχιασμό" κάποιας κατάστασης.
Και εξηγώ ξανά, έτσι κλειδώθηκε και το thread του δελφινιού, για τις προσβολές, τις απειλές και το τρολάρισμα ΟΛΩΝ όσοι το έκαναν στο θέμα εκείνο. Κι εσείς επιλέξατε να το συνεχίσετε σε ένα thread και μάλιστα άσχετο με το θέμα.

----------


## Stavros

> σταυρο μου πως εισαι?..εχεις κανεναν νεο απο την φλερ και την μαμη?
> οντως δεν μας αφορα τι ειναι το δελφινι και τι δεν ειναι και οντως το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να επαναφερουν το θρεντ και να μας εξηγησουν τον λογο που το αφαιρεσαν τοσο αποτομα... τοση περιφρονηση και τοση απαξιωση ειναι πραγματικα περα απο καθε λογικη ... τοσες ωρες μετα και κανενας δεν μας εξηγει τι γινετε


Καλά εγώ ξέρω τι γίνεται...Τα Trolls δεν πειράζονται!Κάτσε να δεις που το Δελφίνι θα χαθεί για κάποιο διάστημα!Ήδη απο χθες δεν έχει εμφανιστεί!Ούτε από περιέργεια να μπει να δει τι έγινε!
Α χα χα!!!Πιο στημένοι...δεν υπάρχετε!

Ρέα οι άνθρωποι είναι ΓΤΠ,τι να λέμε τώρα?
Εσύ όντως κάποιες φορές είσαι εριστική με άλλα παιδιά,αλλά με το Δελφίνι έχεις 100% δίκιο!
Τι να λέμε τωρα μαλακίες?Έστειλε λέει το Thread για καθαρισμό!!Πόσες μαλακίες να αντέξει το μυαλό μου?Fuλλαρε!

----------


## Stavros

> Όπως εξήγησε και ο Aeon το thread με την Αλλαγή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής έχει μεταφερθεί στη Διαχείριση, ΔΕΝ διαγράφηκε. Και αυτό επειδή γίνονται συνεχόμενες παραβιάσεις των κανόνων του forum στην πλειοψηφία των σελίδων του thread. Μία από τις παραβιάσεις είναι και το ανέβασμα ταινίας, STAVROS. Αν λάμβανες γι' αυτό παρατήρηση, πάλι θα ήμασταν φασίστες και θα σε φιμώναμε;


*ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΡΕΑ???ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ!!!!! ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ????ΧΑ ΧΑ!!ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΙ???
ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ!!ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ!
ΠΗΓΕ ΤΟ THREAD ΓΙΑ ΕΚΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ!!!
ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ... ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ!ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΘΟΥΝ!
ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΥΣΤΕΡΩΝ ΟΜΩΣ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΑ PROFILES!ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ!
ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ POSTS ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ POSTS ΤΗΣ ΡΕΑΣ,FLEUR,ΜANDY,CONSTANTLY CURIOUS ΣΤΟ ''AΛΛΑΓΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΓΩΓΗΣ''!*


**Θα βρουν σαν παραβιάσεις:προτροπές για αγωγή φαρμακευτική,ταινία,Off-Topic και άλλα!
Αλλά το λάθος τους είναι πως δεν έστειλαν προσωπική προειδοποίηση!Πχ για την ταινία,εγώ δεν έλαβα παρατήρηση!
Άρα άκυρο ότι και να πουν!Αυτά γίνονται In Time,τώρα κύριε διαχειριστή δεν υπάρχει καμία παράβαση!
Για να σβήσεις το Thread πρόλαβες...αλλά για την αιτία της παραβίασης δεν πρόλαβες να την στείλεις σε Pm???Χα χα χα!!Γελάνε και τα τσιμέντα με το Δελφινάκι σας!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ωραία τα σενάρια συνωμοσίας που φτιάξατε περί διπλών προφίλ, πληρωμών, φίμωσης κλπ.
> Ακριβώς όμως επειδή ΔΕΝ πληρωνόμαστε από το φόρουμ για τη συμμετοχή μας στη διαχείριση και προσφερθήκαμε ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ να βοηθήσουμε στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας, έχουμε να δώσουμε εκεί έξω τον ίδιο αγώνα με εσάς για να βρούμε τρόπο να πληρώνουμε τους λογαριασμούς μας, το φαγητό μας και να συντηρούμε τις οικογένειές μας. Καταλαβαίνετε, λοιπόν, ότι είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον να είμαστε 24/7 online. Αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου και σε σένα, rea. Και επίσης δικαιολογεί το γιατί κάποιες φορές μας ξεφεύγουν πράγματα και δεν έχουμε άμεση αντίδραση. Έχει εξηγήσει παλιότερα και ο Aeon τις προτεραιότητες για την επέμβαση της διαχείρισης (αυτοκτονίες πχ)
> 
> Όπως εξήγησε και ο Aeon το thread με την Αλλαγή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής έχει μεταφερθεί στη Διαχείριση, ΔΕΝ διαγράφηκε. Και αυτό επειδή γίνονται συνεχόμενες παραβιάσεις των κανόνων του forum στην πλειοψηφία των σελίδων του thread. Μία από τις παραβιάσεις είναι και το ανέβασμα ταινίας, STAVROS. Αν λάμβανες γι' αυτό παρατήρηση, πάλι θα ήμασταν φασίστες και θα σε φιμώναμε;
> 
> Όπως βλέπετε, λοιπόν, γίνονται διαρκώς παραβιάσεις κανόνων, στις οποίες "κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια", για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο. Για να μπορούν τα μέλη να εκφράζονται όσο πιο ελεύθερα γίνεται και επιλέγουμε να παρεμβαίνουμε διαρκώς, παρά μόνο αφού διαπιστώνουμε σοβαρό "εκτροχιασμό" κάποιας κατάστασης.
> Και εξηγώ ξανά, έτσι κλειδώθηκε και το thread του δελφινιού, για τις προσβολές, τις απειλές και το τρολάρισμα ΟΛΩΝ όσοι το έκαναν στο θέμα εκείνο. Κι εσείς επιλέξατε να το συνεχίσετε σε ένα thread και μάλιστα άσχετο με το θέμα.


*ωραια, δοκιμασε τωρα να το πεις ξανα ολο αυτο χωρις ειρωνειες, δεν με ξερεις και απο χτες!!!... και μετα το συζηταμε σαν ωριμοι και πολιτισμενοι ανθρωποι με επιχειρήματα κτλ κτλ ...περιμενω...*

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΡΕΑ???ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ!!!!! ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ????ΧΑ ΧΑ!!ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΙ???
> ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ!!ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ!
> ΠΗΓΕ ΤΟ THREAD ΓΙΑ ΕΚΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ!!!
> ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ... ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ!ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΘΟΥΝ!
> ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΥΣΤΕΡΩΝ ΟΜΩΣ!
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΑ PROFILES!ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ!
> ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ POSTS ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ POSTS ΤΗΣ ΡΕΑΣ,FLEUR,ΜANDY,CONSTANTLY CURIOUS ΣΤΟ ''AΛΛΑΓΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΓΩΓΗΣ''!*
> 
> 
> ...


δεν υπάρχει θρεντ που να μην κανει αυτες τις παραβιάσεις... *υποτιμουν την νοημοσυνη καθε μελους αυτην την στιγμη!!!.*.. δεν ειναι τυχαίο οτι εγινε τώρα και μάλιστα με αυτόν τον τροπο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

*Ωραία τα σενάρια συνωμοσίας που φτιάξατε περί διπλών προφίλ, πληρωμών, φίμωσης κλπ.
Ακριβώς όμως επειδή ΔΕΝ πληρωνόμαστε από το φόρουμ για τη συμμετοχή μας στη διαχείριση και προσφερθήκαμε ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ να βοηθήσουμε στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας, έχουμε να δώσουμε εκεί έξω τον ίδιο αγώνα με εσάς για να βρούμε τρόπο να πληρώνουμε τους λογαριασμούς μας, το φαγητό μας και να συντηρούμε τις οικογένειές μας. Καταλαβαίνετε, λοιπόν, ότι είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον να είμαστε 24/7 online. Αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου και σε σένα, rea. Και επίσης δικαιολογεί το γιατί κάποιες φορές μας ξεφεύγουν πράγματα και δεν έχουμε άμεση αντίδραση. Έχει εξηγήσει παλιότερα και ο Aeon τις προτεραιότητες για την επέμβαση της διαχείρισης (αυτοκτονίες πχ)
*
οπως είπα υπάρχουν τροποι να βρεθεί μια λύση για αυτο ... ΟΜΑΔΙΚΑ... και στην περιπτωση αυτοκτονίας ..ενας λόγος παραπάνω να γινει!! όσο δεν ειστε διατεθειμένοι να μπήτε σε αυτην την διαδικασια και να μας αγνοείτε ...δεν βρισκεται η λύση... το κλειδί ειναι στο χέρι σας το ιδιο κ η ευθύνη.. και δηλαδη μέχρι αυτήν την ώρα που απαντησες, το φόρουμ βρισκόταν χωρίς διαχειρηστη? αν ισχύει κατι τετοιο θα επρεπε να προβληματίζεστε και όχι να ειρωνευεστε!!!

*Όπως εξήγησε και ο Aeon το thread με την Αλλαγή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής έχει μεταφερθεί στη Διαχείριση, ΔΕΝ διαγράφηκε. Και αυτό επειδή γίνονται συνεχόμενες παραβιάσεις των κανόνων του forum στην πλειοψηφία των σελίδων του thread. Μία από τις παραβιάσεις είναι και το ανέβασμα ταινίας, STAVROS. Αν λάμβανες γι' αυτό παρατήρηση, πάλι θα ήμασταν φασίστες και θα σε φιμώναμε;
*
μια παρατήρηση θα αρκούσε!!! ... ενω η αντιδραση παιρνω το θεμα χωρις εξήγηση ειναι πιο πολιτισμενο κατ εσε???.. νομιζετε οτι μιλατε με παιδακια???...αυτή ειναι η εξηγηση που μας δινετε???... και πως συνεπεσε χρονικα με το συμβαν του δελφινιου?... παραθεσε μου ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ που δεν εχει καπως "ξεφυγει" ...που στην ουσια δεν ξεφευγει, η αποφόρτιση και ενίσχυση της θετικής διάθεσης είναι μερος σημαντικο για την ψυχική υποστηριξη ...ποοολυ σημαντικο!!!..και η ανοχη που δείχνετε ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογική...αλλιως θα μενατε μονοι σας εδω μεσα!!

*Όπως βλέπετε, λοιπόν, γίνονται διαρκώς παραβιάσεις κανόνων, στις οποίες "κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια", για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο. Για να μπορούν τα μέλη να εκφράζονται όσο πιο ελεύθερα γίνεται και επιλέγουμε να παρεμβαίνουμε διαρκώς, παρά μόνο αφού διαπιστώνουμε σοβαρό "εκτροχιασμό" κάποιας κατάστασης.*

γιατι αλλιως θα ηταν αδειο το φορουμ και που θα εμπαιναν ολες αυτες οι διαφημισεις....


*Και εξηγώ ξανά, έτσι κλειδώθηκε και το thread του δελφινιού, για τις προσβολές, τις απειλές και το τρολάρισμα ΟΛΩΝ όσοι το έκαναν στο θέμα εκείνο. Κι εσείς επιλέξατε να το συνεχίσετε σε ένα thread και μάλιστα άσχετο με το θέμα.
*
δεν υπάρχει κανενας κανονας που να απαγορευει τον σχολιασμο του θρεντ σε ενα άλλο θρεντ...και επιτελους που ζουμε???? θα μας βαλετε και φιμωτρο κανονικο...ενα γεγονος εξελίχθηκε και σχολιαστηκε ... και πως ειναι δυνατον να μας κατηγορεις εμας για τρολλάρισμα όταν επιτρεπεις αλλα και αλλα ..τι αντιδραση περιμενεις πραγματικα σε μια ρατσιστική ή ταξική κοινοποίηση που ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ να υπάρχει...εσυ δεν ΖΕΙΣ εδω..εγω ομως εδω ζω...και ανοιγω την ψυχή μου και κανω φίλους ...και οταν το βλέπω αυτα πιεζομαι να μην αντιδράσω ..αλλα δεν γινετε πάντα αυτο... εχω και εγω δικαιωματα οπως το τρολ και μαλιστα περισσοτερα απο το τρολ!!!... ημουν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ οτι δεν το εκοψες το θεμα για την σωματικη απειλη αλλα για την αντιδραση 2 μελων σε μια μονιμα ενοχλητικη κατασταση
μπηκα στην διαδικασια να απαντησω όχι για εσενα αλλα για τα υπόλοιπα μελη που πρεπει επιτελους να δουν ποσο αυταρχικα λειτουργειτε, και φυσικα δεν θα μπορουσες να μου κανεις καμια συζητηση χωρις να με ειρωνευτεις. Η προσβλητικη αυτη συμπεριφορα σου εσενα και καποιων αλλων διαχειριστων επιβαρύνουν εσας όμως και οχι τα μέλη.
αν δεν μπορειτε να ειστε πολιτισμενοι στην αρμοδιότητα σας ...στο καλο και με την νικη!!...εγω γιατι πρεπει να την ανεχτω????? εθελοντικα επελεξες να προσπαθεις να προσβαλεις ψυχικα διαταραγμενα ατομα??? (εχεις ιδεα ποσες ειρωνειες χωραει αυτο??..αλλα θα δατηρησω το επιπεδο!!!)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλά εγώ ξέρω τι γίνεται...Τα Trolls δεν πειράζονται!Κάτσε να δεις που το Δελφίνι θα χαθεί για κάποιο διάστημα!Ήδη απο χθες δεν έχει εμφανιστεί!Ούτε από περιέργεια να μπει να δει τι έγινε!
> Α χα χα!!!Πιο στημένοι...δεν υπάρχετε!
> 
> Ρέα οι άνθρωποι είναι ΓΤΠ,τι να λέμε τώρα?
> Εσύ όντως κάποιες φορές είσαι εριστική με άλλα παιδιά,αλλά με το Δελφίνι έχεις 100% δίκιο!
> Τι να λέμε τωρα μαλακίες?Έστειλε λέει το Thread για καθαρισμό!!Πόσες μαλακίες να αντέξει το μυαλό μου?Fuλλαρε!


και εσυ εισαι εριστικος και εγω και όλοι μας!..καποια στιγμη ξεφευγουμε και κανουμε λάθη, αλλα ολοι μας εχουμε πάντα θετικη διαθεση απένατι στο φορουμ...δεν ειμαι πάντα εριστικη...αλλιως δεν με ανεχόταν κανενα μελος!..το ιδιο και εσυ..
και αδικο να ειχα, η φλερ τι φταιει? ενας θεος ξερει μονο πως ειναι αυτη τη στγμη και εκεινη και η μαντη μας..., φφφφφφφ!!!!

----------


## madiwasp

Ρεακι μου καλα ειμαι εγω...μην ανησυχεις..η Φλερουλα μας ομως που ειναι? Δε θα ασχοληθω αλλο με κανενα γελειο υποκειμενο...θα απαντω μονο σε οσους αξιζουν...κριμα γιατι πιστευα οτι υπηρχε ελευθερια λογου σ' αυτο το φορουμ...

Σταυρο μπορει να μεταφερθηκε το thread της φλερ για τις φωτο με το ajax που ανεβασαμε....αυτο δεν το σκεφτηκανε!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Κύκνος

> ναι περιμενουμε μπεμπη σε λίγους μηνες  ... φυσικα και σε θεωρω φιλη μου και εσενα και πολλα μελη με βοηθατε , με κανετε να γελαω μου κανετε παρεα και σας εμπιστευομαι ολα τα μυστικα μου! <3


Α, τι καλά!!!  :Big Grin:  Χαίρομαι διπλά τώρα...  :Big Grin:  ♥

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεακι μου καλα ειμαι εγω...μην ανησυχεις..η Φλερουλα μας ομως που ειναι? Δε θα ασχοληθω αλλο με κανενα γελειο υποκειμενο...θα απαντω μονο σε οσους αξιζουν...κριμα γιατι πιστευα οτι υπηρχε ελευθερια λογου σ' αυτο το φορουμ...
> 
> Σταυρο μπορει να μεταφερθηκε το thread της φλερ για τις φωτο με το ajax που ανεβασαμε....αυτο δεν το σκεφτηκανε!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχα


μπραβο μαμη μου!!..δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο ανησυχω για το φλερακι μας... !!!
τουλάχιστον ηρεμισα με εσενα!.. ελα πες την αληθεια ..εκανες φασινα πάλι ε?? φασινολατρη!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Α, τι καλά!!!  Χαίρομαι διπλά τώρα...  ♥


χαχαχαχα...ζουζουνιιι!!!

----------


## PAPA

Λοιπόν, επειδή χάνω επεισόδια γιατί δεν μπαίνω συχνά τελευταία λόγω των ιώσεων των μικρών μου, εγώ είμαι μαζί σας, συμπαθώ ρέα συμπαθώ φλερ συμπαθώ σταύρο και όλα τα μέλη που δίνουν ζωή στο forum, είναι αξιόλογα και μας εμπιστεύονται τα εσώψυχα τους!!!!  *Είμαι λοιπόν μαζί σας παιδιά!!!!!*

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχαα papa ... σε ευχαριστούμε ποοολυ!!!... εσυ και καποια αλλα μελη ειστε ο λογος που βρισκω πάντα ενα ζεστο σπιτι εδω μέσα !!!  :Smile:

----------


## PAPA

Παρακαλώ κι εγώ τους διαχειριστές να επαναφέρουν το θέμα που άδικα έχουν αποσύρει
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## PAPA

> χαχαχαχαα papa ... σε ευχαριστούμε ποοολυ!!!... εσυ και καποια αλλα μελη ειστε ο λογος που βρισκω πάντα ενα ζεστο σπιτι εδω μέσα !!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

*προς διαχείριση:*
το μονο που ζητάω είναι μια πολιτισμένη συζήτηση με κάποιον διαχειρηστή ...το ζηταω απο χθες το βραδυ ...Ημαρτον τοσες ωρες μετα και καμία λογική αντιδραση?? τουλάχιστον επαναφέρετε το θέμα που τοσο βιαια κλεισατε !για τα του δελφινιου τα συζηταμε στον χρόνο που επιθυμειτε!

----------


## kutchunie

Είμαι νέο μέλος και δε μπορώ να έχω αντικειμενική άποψη για κανέναν. Αντιλαμβάνομαι, όμως, πως υπάρχει μια ειδική μεταχείριση, κάποια είδους ανισονομία. Αν υπάρχουν κανονες, που κατά την άποψή μου πρέπει να υπάρχουν, γιατί τα θέματα που θίγονται είναι λεπτά, πρέπει να ισχύουν εξ' ίσου για όλους. Αν πρέπει να κατέβει κάποιο θέμα για τον Χ ή Ψ λόγο και η διαδικασία απαιτεί ενημέρωση, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην γίνει. 
2ον Δεν πιστεύω ότι τα φόρουμ είναι αυτοσκοπός, πέραν του οικονομικού. Δεν υπάρχουν για να υπάρχουν απλώς. Το παρόν υποτίθεται πως είναι για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είμαστε σε φάση να πληρώνουμε για να μάθουμε να εκφραζόμαστε ελεύθερα, δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ τον λόγο διαγραφής άσχετων σχολείων, τη στιγμή που αυτά εξυπηρετούν τον αντικειμενικό σκοπό του φόρουμ αυτού, που είναι η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. 
3ον Όσων αφορά την ύπαρξη ή μη τρολλ, πραγματικά πιστεύω πως δεν πρέπει να υπάρξουν διαγραφές. Θεωρώ πως οι διαχειριστές δεν θα πρέπει να διαγράφουν κανέναν χρήστη και ποτέ, όχι μόνο εδώ, αλλά γενικότερα. Το τρολλ έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να εκφραστεί όπως όλοι, άσχετα με το τι λένε. Με το να διασφαλίστεί το δικαίωμα για ίση μεταχείρηση ακόμη και του τελευταίου τρολλ σε κάθε κατάσταση, διασφαλίζει και την ίση μεταχείριση όλων των χρηστών. Η απάντηση σε αυτού του είδους τις συμπεριφορές είναι η άγνοια. Το κίνητρο για τέτοιου είδους παιχνίδια είναι το να δημιουργηθεί ντόρος, κάτι που στην παρούσα επιτευχθεί. Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρων, θα αποβληθούν από μόνες τους τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Πιστευω πως αν το δελφίνι βλέπει χωρις να είναι συνδεμένο θα χαιρεται για την κατασταση και θα σκεφτεται το επόμενο poll να είναι "σας έσπασα αρκετα τα νευρα ή όχι;", αν δεχτούμε πως όντως το δελφίνι είναι τρολλ. Μονο ετσι πιστευω οτι μπορεί να προστατευθεί το φορουμ και θα συμβεί απο ανθρώπους που πραγματικά το αντιπροσωπευουν. 
Κατα τα άλλα πιστεύω πως θα είναι κρίμα να φύγουν μέλη γι αυτό το λόγο και γενικότερα να υπάρξουν περισσότερες συγκρούσεις. Είναι πολύ ωραίο το φόρουμ, ας το χαρούμε όσο μπορούμε.

----------


## kutchunie

Είμαι νέο μέλος και δε μπορώ να έχω αντικειμενική άποψη για κανέναν. Αντιλαμβάνομαι, όμως, πως υπάρχει μια ειδική μεταχείριση, κάποια είδους ανισονομία. Αν υπάρχουν κανονες, που κατά την άποψή μου πρέπει να υπάρχουν, γιατί τα θέματα που θίγονται είναι λεπτά, πρέπει να ισχύουν εξ' ίσου για όλους. Αν πρέπει να κατέβει κάποιο θέμα για τον Χ ή Ψ λόγο και η διαδικασία απαιτεί ενημέρωση, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην γίνει. 
2ον Δεν πιστεύω ότι τα φόρουμ είναι αυτοσκοπός, πέραν του οικονομικού. Δεν υπάρχουν για να υπάρχουν απλώς. Το παρόν υποτίθεται πως είναι για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είμαστε σε φάση να πληρώνουμε για να μάθουμε να εκφραζόμαστε ελεύθερα, δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ τον λόγο διαγραφής άσχετων σχολίων, τη στιγμή που αυτά εξυπηρετούν τον αντικειμενικό σκοπό του φόρουμ αυτού, που είναι η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. 
3ον Όσων αφορά την ύπαρξη ή μη τρολλ, πραγματικά πιστεύω πως δεν πρέπει να υπάρξουν διαγραφές. Θεωρώ πως οι διαχειριστές δεν θα πρέπει να διαγράφουν κανέναν χρήστη και ποτέ, όχι μόνο εδώ, αλλά γενικότερα. Το τρολλ έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να εκφραστεί όπως όλοι, άσχετα με το τι λέει. Με το να διασφαλίστεί το δικαίωμα για ίση μεταχείρηση ακόμη και του τελευταίου τρολλ σε κάθε κατάσταση, διασφαλίζει και την ίση μεταχείριση όλων των χρηστών. Η απάντηση σε αυτού του είδους τις συμπεριφορές είναι η άγνοια. Το κίνητρο για τέτοιου είδους παιχνίδια είναι το να δημιουργηθεί ντόρος, κάτι που στην παρούσα επιτευχθεί. Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρων, θα αποβληθούν από μόνες τους τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Πιστευω πως αν το δελφίνι βλέπει χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένο θα χαιρεται για την κατασταση και θα σκεφτεται το επόμενο poll να είναι "σας έσπασα αρκετα τα νευρα ή όχι;", αν δεχτούμε πως όντως το δελφίνι είναι τρολλ. Μονο ετσι πιστευω οτι μπορεί να προστατευθεί το φορουμ και θα συμβεί απο ανθρώπους που πραγματικά το αντιπροσωπευουν. 
Κατα τα άλλα πιστεύω πως θα είναι κρίμα να φύγουν μέλη γι αυτό το λόγο και γενικότερα να υπάρξουν περισσότερες συγκρούσεις. Είναι πολύ ωραίο το φόρουμ, ας το χαρούμε όσο μπορούμε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την τοποθετηση σου και συμφωνω σε οσα είπες .. η διαγραφη του θεματος εγινε απροειδοποίητα και ακομα και τωρα καμια λογικη εξηγηση δεν εχει δοθει..απο το υφος της διαχειρήστριας θα κατάλαβες τι εννοουσα οταν ελεγα για την συμπεριφορα..
τωρα οσον αφορα τις διαγραφες.. δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα, δεν ειναι μόνο τα αθωα τρολ που απλα πετανε βλακειες ...εχω υπάρξει μαρτυρας αλλα και θυμα λεκτικης κακοποίησης, να ανοιγω την ψυχη μου και καποιος να με βριζει το χυδαια που να σου κοβονται τα πόδια...πρεπει να υπάρχει ενα οριο ..και με τα πολλα κατι γινετε σε αυτο βεβαια ...πολυυυ κατοπιν εορτης συνηθως.
να εκφραζονται τα τρολλ αλλα με επίβλεψη ειτε απο την διαχείρηση ειτε απο τα μέλη. 
τα μελη που χανονται απο το φόρουμ απο αυτες τις επιθεσεις ειναι πολλα και αν γινομασταν πιο οργανωμενοι σε αυτο, τοτε θα ειχαμε πολλα περισσοτερα μελη. πες μου ..ενας σοβαρος επισκεπτης που θα μπει στο φορουμ και θα πέσει πάνω στην ατακα ειμαι μπάζο ή θελω να πουλησω τα σωθηκα της μανας μου για να βρω γυναικα... γιατι να γραφτει? γιατι να γινει μέλος?...εσυ μαλλον εισαι τυχερη γιατι δεν θα επεσες σε αυτα τα θρεντ και σημερα ειμαστε τυχεροι που εχουμε ενα ακομα σοβαρο μελος στην παρεα μας.
το φορουμ μπορει να μεγαλώσει και να γινει ενα αρτιο και αξιοπρεπεστατο σημειο συναντησης και να κερδισουμε όλοι απο αυτο μελη και διαχείριση. ετσι πιστευω..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λοιπόν, επειδή χάνω επεισόδια γιατί δεν μπαίνω συχνά τελευταία λόγω των ιώσεων των μικρών μου, εγώ είμαι μαζί σας, συμπαθώ ρέα συμπαθώ φλερ συμπαθώ σταύρο και όλα τα μέλη που δίνουν ζωή στο forum, είναι αξιόλογα και μας εμπιστεύονται τα εσώψυχα τους!!!!  *Είμαι λοιπόν μαζί σας παιδιά!!!!!*


Να 'σαι καλά Papa! ♥ Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τη Ρέα ότι χάρη σε άτομα σαν κι εσένα που είναι πρόθυμα να βοηθήσουν και να συμπαρασταθούν βρίσκω κι εγώ μια ζεστή αγκαλιά που τόσο μου λείπει στον έξω κόσμο...και παρηγοριά κι ανακούφιση...

Περαστικά στα παιδάκια σου!

----------


## kutchunie

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την τοποθετηση σου και συμφωνω σε οσα είπες .. η διαγραφη του θεματος εγινε απροειδοποίητα και ακομα και τωρα καμια λογικη εξηγηση δεν εχει δοθει..απο το υφος της διαχειρήστριας θα κατάλαβες τι εννοουσα οταν ελεγα για την συμπεριφορα..
> τωρα οσον αφορα τις διαγραφες.. δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα, δεν ειναι μόνο τα αθωα τρολ που απλα πετανε βλακειες ...εχω υπάρξει μαρτυρας αλλα και θυμα λεκτικης κακοποίησης, να ανοιγω την ψυχη μου και καποιος να με βριζει το χυδαια που να σου κοβονται τα πόδια...πρεπει να υπάρχει ενα οριο ..και με τα πολλα κατι γινετε σε αυτο βεβαια ...πολυυυ κατοπιν εορτης συνηθως.
> να εκφραζονται τα τρολλ αλλα με επίβλεψη ειτε απο την διαχείρηση ειτε απο τα μέλη. 
> τα μελη που χανονται απο το φόρουμ απο αυτες τις επιθεσεις ειναι πολλα και αν γινομασταν πιο οργανωμενοι σε αυτο, τοτε θα ειχαμε πολλα περισσοτερα μελη. πες μου ..ενας σοβαρος επισκεπτης που θα μπει στο φορουμ και θα πέσει πάνω στην ατακα ειμαι μπάζο ή θελω να πουλησω τα σωθηκα της μανας μου για να βρω γυναικα... γιατι να γραφτει? γιατι να γινει μέλος?...εσυ μαλλον εισαι τυχερη γιατι δεν θα επεσες σε αυτα τα θρεντ και σημερα ειμαστε τυχεροι που εχουμε ενα ακομα σοβαρο μελος στην παρεα μας.
> το φορουμ μπορει να μεγαλώσει και να γινει ενα αρτιο και αξιοπρεπεστατο σημειο συναντησης και να κερδισουμε όλοι απο αυτο μελη και διαχείριση. ετσι πιστευω..


Εχεις ένα δίκιο όπως το θέτεις, αν και οι ποσότητα δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο, κάθε μορφή βίας θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει. είτε λεκτική είτε οτιδήποτε. Βεβαια μια διαγραφη χρηστη δε νομίζω πως διαφαλίζει κ την εφαπαξ απομακρυνση του. Αν οι διαχειριστές δεν έχουν χρόνο να ασχολούνται, πραγμα εντελως ανθρώπινο, ας βρουν κάποιους ακόμα να βοηθήσουν στη διαχείριση. Οτι κι αν αποφασιστεί, η καταστολή δεν είναι καλή επιλογή, αφού μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόληψη

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχεις ένα δίκιο όπως το θέτεις, αν και οι ποσότητα δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο, κάθε μορφή βίας θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει. είτε λεκτική είτε οτιδήποτε. Βεβαια μια διαγραφη χρηστη δε νομίζω πως διαφαλίζει κ την εφαπαξ απομακρυνση του. Αν οι διαχειριστές δεν έχουν χρόνο να ασχολούνται, πραγμα εντελως ανθρώπινο, ας βρουν κάποιους ακόμα να βοηθήσουν στη διαχείριση. Οτι κι αν αποφασιστεί, η καταστολή δεν είναι καλή επιλογή, αφού μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόληψη


προς το παρον οπως βλέπεις ... δεν υπάρχει καμια διαθεση..ουτε καν για επικοινωνια !!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να 'σαι καλά Papa! ♥ Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τη Ρέα ότι χάρη σε άτομα σαν κι εσένα που είναι πρόθυμα να βοηθήσουν και να συμπαρασταθούν βρίσκω κι εγώ μια ζεστή αγκαλιά που τόσο μου λείπει στον έξω κόσμο...και παρηγοριά κι ανακούφιση...
> 
> Περαστικά στα παιδάκια σου!


παπα, τι εχουν τα παιδακια σου?

----------


## madiwasp

> μπραβο μαμη μου!!..δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο ανησυχω για το φλερακι μας... !!!
> τουλάχιστον ηρεμισα με εσενα!.. ελα πες την αληθεια ..εκανες φασινα πάλι ε?? φασινολατρη!!!


Ποσο καλα με ξερεις Ρεα! Εφτιαξα και cookies! Με επιασαν τα νευρασθενικα μου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ποσο καλα με ξερεις Ρεα! Εφτιαξα και cookies! Με επιασαν τα νευρασθενικα μου


 θες να με υιοθετησεις?? ποσο τυχερος ειναι αυτος ο αρχοντας ...αν καθε φορα που συγχιζεται η μανουλα ψηνει κουκις ... θα ζησει ζωη χαρισαμενη!!!... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PAPA

> παπα, τι εχουν τα παιδακια σου?


Κύκνε και Ρέα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον! Οι μικροί πηγαίνουν παιδικό σταθμό και περνούν πολλές ιώσεις. Ο Θανασάκης είναι τρεις μέρες τώρα με σαράντα πυρετό, ο ένας από τους δίδυμος ,έχω κι έναν ακόμη το Γιάννη-Μάριο. Ανησυχώ πολύ για το μικρούλη, αύριο μάλλον θα κάνουμε εξετάσεις να δούμε πως είναι. ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ κορίτσια, με συγκινεί το ενδιαφέρον σας!!! Είμαι συνέχεια σε επιφυλακή κάντε μια ευχή να πάνε όλα καλά!
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ολες μας οι ευχες για τα αγγελουδια σου παπα μου!!!!..αν και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο... τωρα ολα τα παιδακια κρεβατομενα ειναι .. υπομονη!  :Wink:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε και Ρέα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον! Οι μικροί πηγαίνουν παιδικό σταθμό και περνούν πολλές ιώσεις. Ο Θανασάκης είναι τρεις μέρες τώρα με σαράντα πυρετό, ο ένας από τους δίδυμος ,έχω κι έναν ακόμη το Γιάννη-Μάριο. Ανησυχώ πολύ για το μικρούλη, αύριο μάλλον θα κάνουμε εξετάσεις να δούμε πως είναι. ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ κορίτσια, με συγκινεί το ενδιαφέρον σας!!! Είμαι συνέχεια σε επιφυλακή κάντε μια ευχή να πάνε όλα καλά!
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


Καλά αποτελέσματα και να γίνουν γρήγορα καλά εύχομαι! ♥ Να μας ενημερώσεις!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> τοσο ξεφραγο αμπέλι που μερικες φορες υπερβαλλουμε για να δωσουμε μια "προστασια" στην φωλίτσα μας!... δεν το συνεχεισα εξαλλου, ειπα οτι θεωρω οτι ειναι τρολ και αποχωρησα ... δεν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που κανουν καποια αλλα ατομα εδω μέσα ... σωστα?


δε νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι πιο ροζ απο μενα αλλα αν σε αυτο εχεις δωσει κακη σημασια εγω μπορω να σου αποδειξω οτι για ολα υπαρχει κατι καλο ακομα κ σε αυτο που οι περισσοτεροι ειναι προκατιλειμενοι αρνητικα με αυτο αλλα βαριεμαι να το αποδειξω γιατι δεν εχω παντα κ πολυ ορεξη εστω κ αν αυτο δε φαινεται...
αλλα αυτο ναι το πιστευω αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου αυτο θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> δε νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι πιο ροζ απο μενα αλλα αν σε αυτο εχεις δωσει κακη σημασια εγω μπορω να σου αποδειξω οτι για ολα υπαρχει κατι καλο ακομα κ σε αυτο που οι περισσοτεροι ειναι προκατιλειμενοι αρνητικα με αυτο αλλα βαριεμαι να το αποδειξω γιατι δεν εχω παντα κ πολυ ορεξη εστω κ αν αυτο δε φαινεται...
> αλλα αυτο ναι το πιστευω αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου αυτο θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει...


σωστα!  :Wink: ...

----------


## Phatox

> δε νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι πιο ροζ απο μενα αλλα αν σε αυτο εχεις δωσει κακη σημασια εγω μπορω να σου αποδειξω οτι για ολα υπαρχει κατι καλο ακομα κ σε αυτο που οι περισσοτεροι ειναι προκατιλειμενοι αρνητικα με αυτο αλλα βαριεμαι να το αποδειξω γιατι δεν εχω παντα κ πολυ ορεξη εστω κ αν αυτο δε φαινεται...
> αλλα αυτο ναι το πιστευω αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου αυτο θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMRa5mM8HBU

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα μπορουσες να με αποστομωσεις πιο ευκολα αν μου ελεγες οτι δε συμφωνεις με οσα λεω..
με το να μου πασαρεις βιντεακια δε προκειται ουτε εγω να αλαξω γνωμη ουτε οσοι με ξερουν να επειρεαστουν..

γιατι πολυ απλα αυτο που φερνει τους ανθρωπους κοντα ειναι οι αδυναμιες τους.

απλα στο λεω για να μη κουραζεσε να βρεις βιντεακια...

τωρα αν δεν αρεσω σε σενα να σαι σιγουρος οτι αν αποφασισω καπια στιγμη οτι θελω να αρεσω να σαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερω αλλα δε σκοπευω να προβληθω...

γιατι απλα δεν εχω κανενα λογο να το κανω αφου καπια στιγμη η ιδια η ζωη θα κανει οτι μπορει το πιο απιθανο κ το πιο απιστευτο να το φερει μπροστα μου....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα σε όλους... πως ειστε σημερα??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

betelgeuse betelgeuse έχει αποσυνδεθεί
Moderator
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Dec 2011
Μηνύματα
3,000
ICPS banner
Κλειδώνω το θέμα προσωρινά με την ελπίδα να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα.
Το θέμα θα το ανοίξω ξανά το βράδυ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω υποστηριζω το δικιο εκτος αν καπιος ειναι φιλος μου που θα τον υποστηριξω ετσι κ αλλιως η διαχειριση στη δικη σου περιπτωση εδιξε μεγαλη ανοχη

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης -συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εγω υποστηριζω το δικιο εκτος αν καπιος ειναι φιλος μου που θα τον υποστηριξω ετσι κ αλλιως η διαχειριση στη δικη σου περιπτωση εδιξε μεγαλη ανοχη


γιατι ρε αλεξ? τουλαχιστον εσυ ξερω οτι θα απαντησεις αμεροληπτα... και αν εχω κανει καπου λάθος πες μου που να το διορθωσω

----------


## Remedy

> εγω υποστηριζω το δικιο εκτος αν καπιος ειναι φιλος μου που θα τον υποστηριξω ετσι κ αλλιως η διαχειριση στη δικη σου περιπτωση εδιξε μεγαλη ανοχη


κι εγω το ιδιο πιστευω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γιατι ειναι φοβερα κουραστικο αυτο το ειπατε μια το ειπατε δυο το ειπατε τρεις πλεον το μαθαμε απ εξω εξαφανιστηκε το θρεντ. τωρα το ξερουν ολοι αυτο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι αλλα εσυ μεροληπτεις...προτιμω την αποψη του αλεξ... στο λέω εκ των προτερων για να μην κουραστεις δεν θα σε υπολογισω...απο εκει και περα δημοκρατια εχουμε κανε οτι θες
(προς ρεμεντυ)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> γιατι ειναι φοβερα κουραστικο αυτο το ειπατε μια το ειπατε δυο το ειπατε τρεις πλεον το μαθαμε απ εξω εξαφανιστηκε το θρεντ. τωρα το ξερουν ολοι αυτο..


 αυτος ηταν ο σκοπος, να το μαθουν ολοι αλεξ ... τι σε κουρασε σε ολο αυτο?

----------


## Remedy

> γιατι ειναι φοβερα κουραστικο αυτο το ειπατε μια το ειπατε δυο το ειπατε τρεις πλεον το μαθαμε απ εξω εξαφανιστηκε το θρεντ. τωρα το ξερουν ολοι αυτο..


αυτο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα.
οχι οτι ειπατε τα παραπονα σας και τις αντιρρησεις σας.
αλλα οτι το τεντωσατε...

----------


## mnimonio is back

Να βγειτε με πανο και στο Συνταγμα...δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα που κανει η διαχειριση! ααααα ολα κι ολα! Να ανοιχτει το αλλο θεμα το βραδυ γιατι εχω ολονυχτιο ταξιδι και καπως πρεπει να περασει η ωρα. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mnimonio is back

Και φυσικα να πεσουν μηνυσεις στις μοντ μυρια και μπετελ ... αντε γιατι πολυ σας ανεχτηκαμε!!

----------


## mnimonio is back

Στον Αεον 60 μαστιγωματα φτανουν...Χριστουγεννα ερχονται ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο ηπιοι και αγαπησιαρηδες..  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ακου αλεξ, εδω ημαστε μια ομαδα...δεν ειμαστε ολοι φιλοι και κολητοι, αλλα μας ενωνουν τα προβλήματα μας ...ηρθα εδω για να μιησω και να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου και βρηκα ανθρωπους και οχι νικς...αλλα πραγματικους ανθρωπους που ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να με ακουσουν και με καταλαβαινουν. βρηκα μια διαφοτετικη συντροφια. εισαι απο τους πρωτους που με πλησίασαν και παρολο που δεν συμφωνουμε ή δεν καταλαβαινομαστε η παρουσια σου και μονο πολλες φορες ειναι αρκετη γιατι δειχνεις το ενδιαφερον σου.

προχτες εγινε κατι που ειναι αδικο και με ταραξε και εκανα αυτο που κανω πάντα...ζητησα την βοηθεια και την συμπαρασταση των μελλων. καποιοι δεν ασχοληθηκαν καν δικαιωμα τους!..αλλοι με στηριξαν και τους ευχαριστω απο ψυχης και αλλοι μου επιτεθηκαν επειδη....αντεδρασα σε κατι που θεωρω αδικο!... 
αν σε κουρασα τοσο εσενα οσο και οποιο αλλο ΜΕΛΟΣ (το τονιζω αυτο) σου ζητω συγνωμη... εγω για μενα το θεωρω απαραιτητο οποιος αδικηται να αντιδρα...ο λογο που μεχρι σημερα συνεχιζετε όλο αυτο ειναι γιατι συνεχιζεται και η αδικία... τ μονο που θελω...οσο περιεργο και αν σου φενεται ειναι την ηρεμία μου...ΔΕΝ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ..αυτοι με ενοχλησαν και μαλιστα χωρις λόγο .
οσο συνεχιζουν την αδικια , τοσο θα αντιδρω ..αλλα αν μου πεις οτι ολο αυτο επιβαρυνει εστω και ενα μέλος αρνητικα θα το σταματησω ΤΩΡΑ!! αν πραγματικα σε ενοχλει και σε κουραζει ουτε εγω ουτε οι διαχειριστες εχουμε δικαιωμα να στο κανουμε αυτο ...πες το μου και τελειωσαν ολα εδω...απο μεριας μου τουλάχιστον! σου δινω τον λόγο μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α αρχισε τη μασα ολη νυχτα κ δε θα χεις προβλημα μονο μη το παρακανεις κ γυρισεις πισω τριπλη 
εγω ετσι κανω αν πρεπει να κρατηθω ξυπνιος τρωω απο τις 10 μασελες..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Στον Αεον 60 μαστιγωματα φτανουν...Χριστουγεννα ερχονται ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο ηπιοι και αγαπησιαρηδες..


μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι δικος σου ανθρωπος...θα του την χαρισω στα 30 ...οχι για να δεις τι φιλη ειμαι!... εκανα πολυ θορυβο και σου ταραξα το φιλαρακι σου ε??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να βγειτε με πανο και στο Συνταγμα...δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα που κανει η διαχειριση! ααααα ολα κι ολα! Να ανοιχτει το αλλο θεμα το βραδυ γιατι εχω ολονυχτιο ταξιδι και καπως πρεπει να περασει η ωρα. Ευχαριστω.


οχι να κατσουμε κοτουλες και χαμηλοβλεπουσες ... να το βουλωνουμε και να λεμε ευχαριστω δια τον συναινετισμο... κωλοτουμπιτσες γιουπιιιι!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> α αρχισε τη μασα ολη νυχτα κ δε θα χεις προβλημα μονο μη το παρακανεις κ γυρισεις πισω τριπλη 
> εγω ετσι κανω αν πρεπει να κρατηθω ξυπνιος τρωω απο τις 10 μασελες..


δηλαδη εσυ πιστευεις οτι επρεπε να το καταπιω και να το κανω γαγργαρα?

----------


## Aeon

Σταύρο,
μέτρησα σε αυτό το θρεντ αλλά και στο θρεντ "που είναι το Thread μου;;; ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ" δεκάδες προσβλητικά και συκοφαντικά μηνύματα από εσένα, τόσο προς τη διαχείριση, όσο και προς διάφορα μέλη. Έχω ήδη διαγράψει μερικά από αυτά.
Σου έστειλα μια τελευταία προειδοποίηση, διότι αν έκανα αυτό που έπρεπε, τώρα θα ήσουν αποκλεισμένος από το φόρουμ.
Κάνε ένα κόπο, πάρτο αλλιώς και άμεσα. Στο λέω φιλικά, κι ας μην πιστεύεις ότι το λέω φιλικά.

Ρέα, έχουμε λάβει τα μηνύματα σου, όλα τα μηνύματα σου. (emails, π.μ, όλα!) Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πλέον, πότε πρέπει να παρέμβω για θέματα ψυχικής υγείας και πότε όχι. Και εγώ, και όλοι στην ομάδα μας.
Για τα άλλα τα χειριστικά μηνύματα σου, αυτά που απειλείς ότι αν πάθεις υποτροπή, θα φταίει το φόρουμ, δεν έχω να σχολιάσω κάτι.
Δεν έχω επίσης να σχολιάσω κάτι για τα μηνύματα όπου απειλείς με δημοσιοποιήσεις κτλ.
Αν το φόρουμ δεν σε καλύπτει, αν θεωρείς ότι η διαχείριση είναι μεροληπτική, αν οι κανόνες του δεν ταιριάζουν με το πως εσύ φαντάζεσαι ένα φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, καλύτερα να μην συμμετέχεις σε αυτό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις και να κατανοήσεις τι είναι αυτό το φόρουμ και κυρίως, τι ΔΕΝ είναι.

Γενικά για το θέμα: όπως ανέφερα, το θρεντ αποσύρθηκε, διότι σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα βρέθηκε να έχει πολλά μηνύματα επί σελίδες τα οποία λίγο ή πολύ, παραβίαζαν τους κανόνες αυτού του φόρουμ. Έχουμε ξανα εφαρμόσει αυτή την μέθοδο και στο παρελθόν, από όσο θυμάμαι, τουλάχιστον 4-5 φορές ακόμη ως την πιο γρήγορη λύση, αφενός για να αποφορτιστεί το κλίμα, αφετέρου για να μπορέσουμε με την ησυχία μας να το καθαρίσουμε.
Εάν δεν το κάναμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο, τότε θα έπρεπε να το κάνουμε live, από τη μια εμείς να σβήνουμε, από την άλλη να προστίθονται συνεχώς νέα μηνύματα που παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες. Επιπλέον, αν το αφήναμε live, μάλλον 2-3 μέλη τώρα θα είχαν αποκλειστεί από το φόρουμ, λόγω των αλλεπάληλων παρατηρήσεων που θα λάμβαναν από τη διαχείριση.

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο, τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά, οπότε θερμή παράκληση -τελευταία- ας λείψουν από εδώ και πέρα τα σενάρια συνομωσίας, οι συκοφαντίες και η φασαρία για τη δόλια διαχείριση που απροειδοποιητα και μεροληπτικά εξαφανίζει από "προσώπου γης" επιλεγμένα θρεντς.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δηλαδη εσυ πιστευεις οτι επρεπε να το καταπιω και να το κανω γαγργαρα?


οχι δε το πα για σενα για το μνημονιο το εγραψα που ελεγε οτι εχει ταξιδι...ολη νυχτα.
η απαντηση ειναι ναι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

λυστε μου μια απορια ρε παλιουρες...τι στο διαολο γινοταν εδω μεσα παλια και τωρα σοτι κανουν και οτι πουν κανετε κωλοτουμπες? το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.. τι σας ενοχλει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ?? διαφωνειτε..ωραια.. μπορουσατε να μην ασχολειθητε ...ή να τοποθετηθητε απλα και ηρεμα οπως ο αλεξ...αλλα γιατιολο αυτο το κραξιμο και η επιθεση?? γιατι τσουζει τοσο ρε κοριτσια?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> οχι δε το πα για σενα για το μνημονιο το εγραψα που ελεγε οτι εχει ταξιδι...ολη νυχτα.
> η απαντηση ειναι ναι.


σε κουρασα? σε ενοχλησα? αυτο με νοιαζει εμενα... πιο πολυ απο ολα...θες να το βουλωσω?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω σου απαντω επειδη απλα εχω συνηθισει τη διπλωματια κ ειμαι ετοιμος για ατακα..
κ ειμαι ηρεμος γιατι με ολα αυτα που ειχαν συμβει στη ζωη μου απο το ασπρο στο μαυρο αν δεν ειχα ψυχραιμια τωρα θα ειμουν σε καμια νευρολογικη κλινικη..η θα μου ειχε ανατιναχτει ο εγκεφαλος.
η ζωη μου επεβαλε να ειμαι ψυχραιμος.
δε με απασχολει το τι θα κανεις μου ειναι αδιαφορο σαν μια ακομα που ετυχε να μιλησω σε ενα φορουμ μου φαινεται....
εγω θα σου προτεινα να ηρεμισεις...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σταύρο,
> μέτρησα σε αυτό το θρεντ αλλά και στο θρεντ "που είναι το Thread μου;;; ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ" δεκάδες προσβλητικά και συκοφαντικά μηνύματα από εσένα, τόσο προς τη διαχείριση, όσο και προς διάφορα μέλη. Έχω ήδη διαγράψει μερικά από αυτά.
> Σου έστειλα μια τελευταία προειδοποίηση, διότι αν έκανα αυτό που έπρεπε, τώρα θα ήσουν αποκλεισμένος από το φόρουμ.
> Κάνε ένα κόπο, πάρτο αλλιώς και άμεσα. Στο λέω φιλικά, κι ας μην πιστεύεις ότι το λέω φιλικά.
> 
> Ρέα, έχουμε λάβει τα μηνύματα σου, όλα τα μηνύματα σου. (emails, π.μ, όλα!) Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πλέον, πότε πρέπει να παρέμβω για θέματα ψυχικής υγείας και πότε όχι. Και εγώ, και όλοι στην ομάδα μας.
> Για τα άλλα τα χειριστικά μηνύματα σου, αυτά που απειλείς ότι αν πάθεις υποτροπή, θα φταίει το φόρουμ, δεν έχω να σχολιάσω κάτι.
> Δεν έχω επίσης να σχολιάσω κάτι για τα μηνύματα όπου απειλείς με δημοσιοποιήσεις κτλ.
> Αν το φόρουμ δεν σε καλύπτει, αν θεωρείς ότι η διαχείριση είναι μεροληπτική, αν οι κανόνες του δεν ταιριάζουν με το πως εσύ φαντάζεσαι ένα φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, καλύτερα να μην συμμετέχεις σε αυτό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις και να κατανοήσεις τι είναι αυτό το φόρουμ και κυρίως, τι ΔΕΝ είναι.
> ...


 ηταν τοσο δυσκολο???... 
τα σεναρια θα παραμεινουν ... δεν ειμαστε τυφλοι
απο εδω και περα οταν ενα μελος σας στελνει μυνημα πανικοβλιμενο για το πως να συμπεριφερθει σε περιπτωσεις αυτοκτονιας ή αυτοτραυματισμων θα απαντατε εστω για να το καθησυχαζεται.
πριν απο οποιοδηποτε κλεισιμο θρεντ θα κανετε παρατηρηση ή προειδοποιηση οτι ξεφευγει απο τους κανονες.. δεν θα ξυπνανε ενα πρωι οι ανθρωποι και θα το ψαχνουν...και μαλιστα ΓΑΔ.!!!
ευχαριστω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ γω αν θες να σου πω την αληθεια προτημω να συμβιβαζομαι παρα να χανω γιατι δε μ αρεσει να χανω το συμβιβασμο θα τον δεχομουν την ητα ποτε...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και κατι ακομα!
δεν σκοπευω να φυγω επειδη βαριεστε να κανετε σωστα την δουλεια σας... 
το φορουμ ανοικει στα μελλη και με αυτα συναναστρεφομαι οχι μαζι σας ..ευτυχως για ολους μας!!!

----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι αλλοι ομως δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σου απαντουν παντα εκτος αν σε εχουν αναλαβει οπως θα εκανε πχ ενας ψυχολογος αν καπιος ειναι θεραπευτης σου θα μπορουσες να διαμαρτυριθεις εδω απλα μιλας σε φορουμ Κ ΟΠΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ απαντα.
αν πιστευεις οτι εχεις τετιες αναγκες χρειαζεσε ψυχολογο για να σε αναλαβει.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> κ γω αν θες να σου πω την αληθεια προτημω να συμβιβαζομαι παρα να χανω γιατι δε μ αρεσει να χανω το συμβιβασμο θα τον δεχομουν την ητα ποτε...


δεν εχει σημασια η ηττα ή η νικη.. αλεξ... δεν ειναι αγωνας... ειναι νοοτροπια...μην με ενοχλησεις και δεν θα σε ενοχλησω...αλλα αν τολμησεις να με ενοχλησεις θα αντιδρασω τερμα! τι πιο φυσιολογικο?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## mnimonio is back

εεεεεεε οχι και κοτα παρτο πισω!! :P

----------


## Stavros

> Σταύρο,
> μέτρησα σε αυτό το θρεντ αλλά και στο θρεντ "που είναι το Thread μου;;; ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ" δεκάδες προσβλητικά και συκοφαντικά μηνύματα από εσένα, τόσο προς τη διαχείριση, όσο και προς διάφορα μέλη. Έχω ήδη διαγράψει μερικά από αυτά


Αeon άστο..Δεν πείθεις!Μόνο και μόνο που Τhread Φοβίας το πήγατε στο Γενικά, το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης Πάμε στα δικά μας τώρα!
Δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος να...καθαρίσεις κανένα Thread της Fleur!Mα κανένας!Είμασταν όλοι μια χαρούμενη ατμόσφαιρα,και ήρθες εσύ και την διατάραξες!
Αν αυτά τα απλά πράγματα δεν μπορείς να τα καταλάβεις όπως επίσης και το ότι βρίσκεσαι σε Forum Ψυχολογίας και όχι Τεχνολογίας,τότε τι να συζητάμε!
Να συζητάμε για τον Καθαρισμό που κάνεις στο Thread???Λευκαντικό μη ξεχάσεις να ρίξεις!

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενταξει εσενα αν δε σε ενδιαφερει να χασεις τελικα εγω υποχωρω σε αυτο..
εγω δινω μεγαλη σημασια στην ηττα η τη νικη εγω πιστευω οτι εχει σημασια το αποτελεσμα κ οχι αν αισθανθεις οτι το καταπιες.

----------


## Κύκνος

> ηταν τοσο δυσκολο???... 
> τα σεναρια θα παραμεινουν ... δεν ειμαστε τυφλοι
> απο εδω και περα οταν ενα μελος σας στελνει μυνημα πανικοβλιμενο για το πως να συμπεριφερθει σε περιπτωσεις αυτοκτονιας ή αυτοτραυματισμων θα απαντατε εστω για να το καθησυχαζεται.
> πριν απο οποιοδηποτε κλεισιμο θρεντ θα κανετε παρατηρηση ή προειδοποιηση οτι ξεφευγει απο τους κανονες.. δεν θα ξυπνανε ενα πρωι οι ανθρωποι και θα το ψαχνουν...και μαλιστα ΓΑΔ.!!!
> ευχαριστω


Ρέα, εγώ ένα τελευταίο πράγμα θα σου πω κι από εκεί και πέρα δεν σου ξαναμιλάω γιατί σε φοβάμαι πλέον και γιατί πρόδωσες την εμπιστοσύνη μου κι επιμένεις ότι έκανες και καλά αλλά ακόμα και να το αναγνώριζες ότι έκανες λάθος τώρα πια δεν σε πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μου στείλεις καμιά μέρα την αστυνομία...και λυπάμαι γιατί σε θεωρούσα φίλη μου, για το Σταύρο δε με νοιάζει, ούτε που τον ξέρω...καταρχήν σου απευθύνω το λόγο σε μια ύστατη προσπάθεια να μην αναγκαστώ να φύγω από το φόρουμ στο οποίο είμαι από το 2007 και θα καταλήξετε να με διώξετε εσείς μετά από τόσα χρόνια σαν φοβισμένο λαγό! 

Φυσικά και με απειλήσατε κι εσύ κι ο Σταύρος κι ούτε καν σας νοιάζει αν καταλήξω σε ψυχιατρείο που έτσι κι έρθει κανείς να με πάει εκεί ορκίζομαι ότι θα πηδήξω απ' το παράθυρο και θα πάνε το πτώμα μου! Έχω μείνει οικειοθελώς κι άντεξα μόνο μιάμιση μέρα με τα χάλια του! Αν ήσουν εσύ στη θέση μου θα προσπαθούσα φυσικά να σε ηρεμήσω και να σου αλλάξω γνώμη αλλά την αστυνομία δεν θα στην έστελνα ειδικά αν μου δήλωνες ότι τη φοβάσαι όπως έκανα εγώ αλλά αδιαφόρησες παντελώς για τα συναισθήματα μου! Τέλος, το μόνο που καταφέρατε εξυπνοπούλια μου είναι να με κάνετε να φοβάμαι να ζητήσω βοήθεια την επόμενη φορά που θα έχω τάσεις αυτοτραυματισμού, συγχαρητήρια για την καταπίεση που θα νιώθω από εδώ και πέρα, συγχαρητήρια για το ότι με κάνατε να κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα, συγχαρητήρια για το ότι έκλαιγα στο κρεβάτι μου και γενικώς συγχαρητήρια που με κάνατε κουρέλι! Ντροπή σας, αυτό έχω να πω, μην με ξαναενοχλήσετε κι απ' αυτή τη στιγμή σας βάζω στη λίστα αγνόησης...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ζητα βοηθεια απο τα σωστα ατομα το οτι γνωριζεις καπιον περισσοτερο δε σημαινει παντα οτι ειναι ο πιο καταληλος για να του μηλισεις..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

βρε κυκνακι μου ελα και λίγο στην θεση μου... πες μου εσυ τι θα εκανες αν μια φιλη σου κινδυνευε, δεν θα προσπαθουσες να την βοηθησεις? ειναι δυνατον να ξερω οτι καθεσαι εκει με μια λεπίδα και μα μην ανησυχω? εσυ τι θα εκανες στην θεση μου? πες μου να καταλάβω που εκανα λαθος

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ζητα βοηθεια απο τα σωστα ατομα το οτι γνωριζεις καπιον περισσοτερο δε σημαινει παντα οτι ειναι ο πιο καταληλος για να του μηλισεις..


ειδικα εγω που φρικαρω με αυτα ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως το πας δε θα καταλαβεις ποτε τι εκανες λαθος απλα το παιζεις μετανοημενη μαγδαληνη για να μη σε γραψουν κ δε σου δινουν σημασια..
θα μπορουσες να την ενημερωσεις πρωτα αν ηθελες να κανεις κατι..

----------


## Κύκνος

> βρε κυκνακι μου ελα και λίγο στην θεση μου... πες μου εσυ τι θα εκανες αν μια φιλη σου κινδυνευε, δεν θα προσπαθουσες να την βοηθησεις? ειναι δυνατον να ξερω οτι καθεσαι εκει με μια λεπίδα και μα μην ανησυχω? εσυ τι θα εκανες στην θεση μου? πες μου να καταλάβω που εκανα λαθος


Έκανες λάθος στο ότι με απείλησες με την αστυνομία, ξέρεις πόσο πολύ φοβάμαι τώρα; Ξέρεις ότι έχω γίνει ράκος και κλαίω συνέχεια;;; Ξέρεις ότι τελικά την χρησιμοποίησα την λεπίδα και φοβάμαι ακόμα και τώρα που το γράφω μη μου στείλει ο άλλος ο βλάκας καμιά αστυνομία για τις γρατζουνιές;;; Εξάλλου δεν μίλησα για αυτοκτονία, γι' αυτοτραυματισμό μίλησα...κλείστε με στο ψυχιατρείο για μερικές γρατζουνιές, τι να σας πω! Αν σας φαίνεται λογικό...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εκοψες τον εαυτο σου με την λεπιδα ?.. αληθεια λες? ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> εκοψες τον εαυτο σου με την λεπιδα ?.. αληθεια λες? ...


Εσύ τί λες; Να κάνω πλάκα; Άντε τώρα στείλτε τους αστυνόμους να με πάνε μέσα να μη χαλάω και τη διάθεση μερικών που ενοχλήθηκαν επειδή είχα αυτή την τάση...φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης είναι εδώ, όχι παιδική χαρά για να μην μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε τον πόνο μας...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μπορεις να μου το δειξεις σε παρακαλω... σε φωτο οπως εκανες με τον τζερακο σου

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@ρεα ακους τι λες???? να σου το δειξει??? ετσι δειχνεις οτι καταλαβαινεις????

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@κυκνε τουλαχιστον φροντισε το μη μολυνθει... εχω και γω τετοιο ιστορικο

----------


## Κύκνος

> μπορεις να μου το δειξεις σε παρακαλω... σε φωτο οπως εκανες με τον τζερακο σου


Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω κουράγιο να το βγάλω φωτογραφία, να την περάσω στον υπολογιστή και όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι να την ανεβάσω...άσε που δεν ξέρω καν αν θα φαίνεται σε φωτογραφία, είναι αμελητέο το τραύμα κυρίως αυτό που είχα ανάγκη ήταν να κάνω έστω μια πληγή δεν είχε σημασία αν θα ήταν σοβαρή ή όχι...
Φυσικά έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να μην με πιστέψεις εφόσον δεν έχεις αποδείξεις...άσε που και τη δύναμη ν' ανεβάσω φώτο να είχα μέσα στα κλάματα δεν θα ήταν καθόλου έξυπνη κίνηση, θα μετρούσε εναντίον μου για να με κλείσουν σε κλινική...
Επίσης να πω ότι αν εξαφανιστώ ξαφνικά κάποια στιγμή πάλι να μην τρομάξετε, θα σημαίνει πως έχω κρυφτεί στο κρεβάτι από το φόβο μου κι επειδή δεν ξέρω πότε θα με πιάσει αυτό λέω εκ των προτέρων να μη μου στείλει κανείς αστυνομικούς εκτός κι αν θέλει να μου κάνει κακό, τότε πάσο!

----------


## Κύκνος

> @κυκνε τουλαχιστον φροντισε το μη μολυνθει... εχω και γω τετοιο ιστορικο


Τώρα πέρασαν ώρες, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι; Κι η λεπίδα ήταν καινούρια, αχρησιμοποίητη, αυτό δεν είναι λιγότερο επικίνδυνο για μόλυνση;

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

βαλε ιωδιο μην το αφησεις ετσι και μικρη να ειναι η πληγη θελει φροντιδα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εχεις θυμωσει πολυ μαζι μου τωρα αποτι καταλαβαινω ... πως θα μιλησουμε ηρεμα, δεν θελω να σταματησουμε να ειμαστε φιλες

----------


## Κύκνος

> βαλε ιωδιο μην το αφησεις ετσι και μικρη να ειναι η πληγη θελει φροντιδα


Εντάξει, θα πάω σε λίγο στο μπάνιο να βάλω...να ηρεμήσω λίγο, αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμω ολόκληρη...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> @ρεα ακους τι λες???? να σου το δειξει??? ετσι δειχνεις οτι καταλαβαινεις????


μα δεν καταλαβαινω... δεν μου χει ξανασυμβει ολο αυτο ..ειπα βλακεια??

----------


## Κύκνος

> εχεις θυμωσει πολυ μαζι μου τωρα αποτι καταλαβαινω ... πως θα μιλησουμε ηρεμα, δεν θελω να σταματησουμε να ειμαστε φιλες


Μόλις καταφέρω να ηρεμήσω θα το συζητήσουμε...αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ένα ψυχολογικό ράκος κι επίσης πολύ τρομαγμένη και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ με ψυχραιμία...
Αν θέλεις να με βοηθήσεις σε κάτι, πες στο Σταύρο αν εμφανιστεί να με αφήσει ήσυχη με τις αστυνομίες και τη ΔΗΕ να κοιμηθώ ήρεμα σαν άνθρωπος το βράδυ γιατί θυμάμαι πριν μερικά χρόνια που ήρθαν στις 4 τα ξημερώματα για να με πάνε σε κλινική αλλά ευτυχώς ο ψυχολόγος που είχαν μαζί τους άκουσε τις παρακλήσεις μου και με άφησε σπίτι μου...και τότε ήμουν πολύ χειρότερα με επιδέσμους και στους δύο καρπούς...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

αν μου υποσχεθεις οτι δεν θα κανεις ξανα κακο στου εαυτο σου, σου υποσχομαι πως καμια αστυνομια δεν θα σε ενοχλησει...συμφωνοι?

----------


## Κύκνος

> αν μου υποσχεθεις οτι δεν θα κανεις ξανα κακο στου εαυτο σου, σου υποσχομαι πως καμια αστυνομια δεν θα σε ενοχλησει...συμφωνοι?


Για απόψε και για τις επόμενες μέρες δεν πρόκειται...τώρα για όλη μου τη ζωή δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξανακάνω καμιά γρατζουνιά αλλά το δουλεύω με την ψυχολόγο μου...απόπειρα έχω χρόνια να κάνω, ευτυχώς αυτό το ξεπέρασα απ' ότι φαίνεται...
Μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ήσυχη μ' αυτά τα δεδομένα;

----------


## Loading...

Ρε παιδιά έλεος...

Επικεντρώστε καλύτερα την συζήτησή σας στο ακόλουθο βιντεάκι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε παιδιά έλεος...
> 
> Επικεντρώστε καλύτερα την συζήτησή σας στο ακόλουθο βιντεάκι...


Πολύ ωραίο Loading κι ακούγεται σαν να το νανουρίζει το γατάκι...

Κι εγώ θέλω κάποιον να με νανουρίσει απόψε...  :Confused:

----------


## Loading...

Νομίζω οτι, μετά από μερικά χάδια προς το μέρος του, το γουργούρισμα από το γατόνι σου, θα επιτελούσε εύκολα τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό... Win/win situation που λένε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Νομίζω οτι, μετά από μερικά χάδια προς το μέρος του, το γουργούρισμα από το γατόνι σου, θα επιτελούσε εύκολα τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό... Win/win situation που λένε.


Θα πάω να τον ψάξω πριν έρθει η ώρα για ύπνο...γιατί όλο εξαφανίζεται μερικές φορές...

Αλλά η Ρέα δεν απαντάει κι αγχώνομαι...

----------


## Κύκνος

Μου φαίνεται ότι η λύση για οποιονδήποτε φόβο έχω που με εμποδίζει να κοιμηθώ είναι αυτή:

----------


## Loading...

Κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνει!

Μέχρι τότε, μπορείς να απολαύσεις το κανάλι της προηγούμενης, τριχωτής, παρουσίας...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcs...zzGSzTmzw/feed

Καληνυχτίζω.

----------


## Loading...

Χαχαχα, σωστά νομίζω σκέφτεσαι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνει!
> 
> Μέχρι τότε, μπορείς να απολαύσεις το κανάλι της προηγούμενης, τριχωτής, παρουσίας...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcs...zzGSzTmzw/feed
> 
> Καληνυχτίζω.


Ωωω, θα γραφτώ! Είναι γλυκύτατο πλάσμα! ♥

Καληνύχτα Loading!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Χαχαχα, σωστά νομίζω σκέφτεσαι...


  :Big Grin: 


Δέκα χαρακτήρες...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Για απόψε και για τις επόμενες μέρες δεν πρόκειται...τώρα για όλη μου τη ζωή δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξανακάνω καμιά γρατζουνιά αλλά το δουλεύω με την ψυχολόγο μου...απόπειρα έχω χρόνια να κάνω, ευτυχώς αυτό το ξεπέρασα απ' ότι φαίνεται...
> Μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ήσυχη μ' αυτά τα δεδομένα;


και βεβαια μπορεις! κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σε ενοχλησει απο την στιγμη που φερεσαι σωστα !! μετα οταν και οποτε θες μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε ξανα το θεμα ...ελπιζω πραγματικα να μπορεσεις να με καταλάβεις

----------


## Κύκνος

> και βεβαια μπορεις! κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σε ενοχλησει απο την στιγμη που φερεσαι σωστα !! μετα οταν και οποτε θες μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε ξανα το θεμα ...ελπιζω πραγματικα να μπορεσεις να με καταλάβεις


Ευχαριστώ Ρέα, είχα ανάγκη να το ακούσω αυτό γιατί αλλιώς θα φοβόμουν να ξαπλώσω, ήμουν ικανή να μείνω όλη νύχτα ξύπνια για να είμαι σ' επιφυλακή...δεν αξίζει να περάσω την ταλαιπωρία του ψυχιατρείου για μερικές γρατζουνιές...έχεις νοσηλευτεί ποτέ να δεις τα χάλια τους; 
Εντάξει, τώρα ηρέμησα κάπως με τη διαβεβαίωση σου θα μιλήσουμε όταν περάσει εντελώς αν χρειαστεί αλλά πιο πολύ φοβισμένη παρά θυμωμένη ήμουν γι' αυτό κι η άμυνα...
Θα ξανάρθω λίγο αργότερα, πρέπει να ξαπλώσω λίγο ακόμα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ευχαριστώ Ρέα, είχα ανάγκη να το ακούσω αυτό γιατί αλλιώς θα φοβόμουν να ξαπλώσω, ήμουν ικανή να μείνω όλη νύχτα ξύπνια για να είμαι σ' επιφυλακή...δεν αξίζει να περάσω την ταλαιπωρία του ψυχιατρείου για μερικές γρατζουνιές...έχεις νοσηλευτεί ποτέ να δεις τα χάλια τους; 
> Εντάξει, τώρα ηρέμησα κάπως με τη διαβεβαίωση σου θα μιλήσουμε όταν περάσει εντελώς αν χρειαστεί αλλά πιο πολύ φοβισμένη παρά θυμωμένη ήμουν γι' αυτό κι η άμυνα...
> Θα ξανάρθω λίγο αργότερα, πρέπει να ξαπλώσω λίγο ακόμα...


καλη ξεκουραση κυκνακι μου...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Stavros

Εχει χάσει την μπάλα ο Aeon τώρα!
Αν μας μπανάρει θα θεωρηθεί φασιστική συμπεριφορά,αν μας αφήσει ελεύθερους χωρίς τροποποιήσεις μηνυμάτων,θα φανεί ότι τον κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε...
Και έτσι,έχει διαλέξει την μέση οδό!Αeon είναι αυτός,δεν είναι παίξει γέλασε!
Ολόκληρο Thread έστειλε για καθαρισμό!Κουράστηκε το παιδί!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχει χάσει την μπάλα ο Aeon τώρα!
> Αν μας μπανάρει θα θεωρηθεί φασιστική συμπεριφορά,αν μας αφήσει ελεύθερους χωρίς τροποποιήσεις μηνυμάτων,θα φανεί ότι τον κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε...
> Και έτσι,έχει διαλέξει την μέση οδό!Αeon είναι αυτός,δεν είναι παίξει γέλασε!
> Ολόκληρο Thread έστειλε για καθαρισμό!Κουράστηκε το παιδί!


χαχαχα...σιγα το δηλιμμα !!!... τοσες μερες ΜΟΝΟ ΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ και συνεχιζουν ... τι εγινε ρε παιδια αλλαξε βαρδια...τωρα αλλη φιμωνει? ..εσυ πουλακι μου που ησουν χθες??? ...
ε ναι κουραζονται βαλε βγαλε προφιλ, τρολαρε ξερεις ποσο κουραζει ολα αυτο??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης



το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης


οοοχιιι δεν θα περασει ο φασισμος!!!...δεν θα δουλευετε οπως και οταν θελετε!!!!...δεν ειμαστε ζωα .. εχουμε δικαιωματα!!...οπως και εσεις υποχρεωσεις ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΠΙΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΜΩΝΕΤΕ ...!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

betelgeuse betelgeuse έχει αποσυνδεθεί
Moderator
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Dec 2011
Μηνύματα
3,000
Έχετε λάβει μια παρατήρηση στο Forum Υποστήριξης
Αγαπητέ/Αγαπητή rea,

Έχετε δεχθεί μια παρατήρηση στο Forum Υποστήριξης.

Αιτιολογία: Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ
-------

-------


Η παρατήρηση αυτή προσθέτει 4 πόντο(ους) και μπορεί να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την απαγόρευση εισόδου στο site μέχρι να λήξει. Οι σοβαρές παρατηρήσεις δεν λήγουν ποτέ.

Αρχικό Μήνυμα:

Φιλικά,
Forum Υποστήριξης
Το δικαίωμα μου να εκφράζω ελεύθερα την γνώμη μου,δεν σας υποχρεώνει να με πάρετε στα σοβαρά.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Αιτιολογία: Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (*Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή*). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ!!!!

κοιτα ποιος μιλαει!!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Ρεα , αν ειχαμε φασιστικη συμπεριφορα οπως λες , δεν θα ησουν ακομα εδω να γραφεις ελευθερα ουτε θα ηταν τα μηνυματα σου εδω.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα , αν ειχαμε φασιστικη συμπεριφορα οπως λες , δεν θα ησουν ακομα εδω να γραφεις ελευθερα ουτε θα ηταν τα μηνυματα σου εδω.


ποιος γραφει ελευθερα? εγω? εσυ η ιδια δεν διεγραψες τα ποστ μου? εσυ δεν κλειδωσες το προηγουμενο θρεντ?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχω παρακολουθησει τι εχει γινει απο την αρχη , αλλα δεν βλεπω καποια αδικη και ανεξηγητη συμπεριφορα οπως λεει ο τιτλος του νηματος. Δοθηκε εξηγηση στην αρχη του νηματος για την παρατηρηση που δεχθηκες και το τι εγινε με το θεμα. Εσυ συνεχιζεις τα 

προσβλητικα μηνυματα γιατι δεν συμφωνεις με την αποψη των διαχειριστων. Δικαιωμα σου να μην συμφωνεις , ο καθενας εχει την γνωμη του, αλλα δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να προσβαλεις.

----------


## Stavros

Betelgeuse Καληνύχτα!!
Όποτε έχετε νέα και μιλήστε με Αeon,πείτε μας τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό τον καθαρισμο του Thread της Fleur!
Έτσι για το γαμώτο!Είχε πολύ βρωμιά,το καταλαβαίνω...

**Ενός κακού...mriya έπονται!

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω παδια , απευθυθηκα στον Αεοn , μου απαντησε ο ανθρωπος , αναλυτικα , στο μειλ μου , και φαινεται απο την μερια του οτι εχει δικιο . Δεν εχω ιδαιτερες σχεση με την διαχειρηση , αντιθετως εχω βεβαρυμενο παρελθον , λογω καυγαδων και απειλων . Καποια μελη βομβαρδιζουν την διαχειρηση με μηνυματα , ενιοτε προσβλητικα , αλλα μελη σπαμαρουν συνεχως , αλλα κανουν τσατ ( απαγορευεται ) αυτο το βλεπω κι εγω , και το εξαφανισμενο θρεντ , ειναι προς εξετασιν . Αν θελετε αλλες λεπτομερειες , ευχαριστως . 
Δεν ειμαι με το μερος κανενος , δεν κατηγορω κανεναν , απλως εκθετω μια κατασταση . Τον ρολο του ειρηνοποιου εχω , και προσπαθω να ηρεμησω τα θορυβημενα μελη . 
Γιατι δεν γινεται καποιος δυσαρεστημενος μοντερειτορ , να εχει και αυτος βημα ? οποτε θελει , θα παρεμβαινει , εγω δεν γινομαι , γιατι δυσαρεστημενος , δεν ειμσι . Ουτε εχω και την διαθεση .

----------


## Phatox

> θα μπορουσες να με αποστομωσεις πιο ευκολα αν μου ελεγες οτι δε συμφωνεις με οσα λεω..
> με το να μου πασαρεις βιντεακια δε προκειται ουτε εγω να αλαξω γνωμη ουτε οσοι με ξερουν να επειρεαστουν..
> 
> γιατι πολυ απλα αυτο που φερνει τους ανθρωπους κοντα ειναι οι αδυναμιες τους.
> 
> απλα στο λεω για να μη κουραζεσε να βρεις βιντεακια...
> 
> τωρα αν δεν αρεσω σε σενα να σαι σιγουρος οτι αν αποφασισω καπια στιγμη οτι θελω να αρεσω να σαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερω αλλα δε σκοπευω να προβληθω...
> 
> γιατι απλα δεν εχω κανενα λογο να το κανω αφου καπια στιγμη η ιδια η ζωη θα κανει οτι μπορει το πιο απιθανο κ το πιο απιστευτο να το φερει μπροστα μου....


αραξε, απλα ειδα το ονομα σου και το πρωτο πραγμα το μυαλο μου ηρθε το βιντεακι και ειπα να το μιραστω μαζι σου

----------


## Macgyver

------------------------------------------------------------

----------

